# Download: Spieleerweiterung - Gothic 3: Endlich! Patch v1.08



## Administrator (28. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,519160


----------



## kayi (28. Oktober 2006)

> *VORSICHT*
> Nach der Installation des Patches können Rüstungs-Boni doppelt gewertet werden. Um das zu Verhindern, sollten Sie im Spiel zunächst alle Gegenstände und Rüstungsteile ablegen, dann abspeichern, das Spiel verlassen und den Patch aufspielen. Danach starten Sie das Spiel in der neuen Version und nehmen die Rüstungsgegenstände wieder auf.



Ich hab zwar null mit gothic am Hut, aber man bekommt ja schon mit wie sich die Leute über die Bugs beschweren... und nun auch noch das: Sogar der PAtch ist verbuggt... loooooooooooool   

das musste einfach mal gesagt werden  

schön samstag!


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2006)

leider wurde nur kleinkram gefixt, der speicherbug ist imemr noch da.
schlimmer noch, jetzt haben ihn anscheinend sogar leute, die ihn vor dem patch nicht hatten. :-o


----------



## kingston (28. Oktober 2006)

Na ja. Schaut euch mal den Changelog an:
http://download.piranha-bytes.com/gothic3/Changelog-108.txt

So wenig wurde da nicht gefixt.


----------



## Lordghost (28. Oktober 2006)

> *VORSICHT*
> Nach der Installation des Patches können Rüstungs-Boni doppelt gewertet werden. Um das zu Verhindern, sollten Sie im Spiel zunächst alle Gegenstände und Rüstungsteile ablegen, dann abspeichern, das Spiel verlassen und den Patch aufspielen. Danach starten Sie das Spiel in der neuen Version und nehmen die Rüstungsgegenstände wieder auf.



Heißt das dann das man dopellt so viel Rüstung hat als normalerweiße und man dadurch mehr aushält, oder steht dann da nur das man doppelt so viel hat und das bringt keinen vorteil?

btw: bis auf das Problem mit den "schwarzen Kästchen" hab ich genau 0.00 Bugs/Probleme mit dem game, und das mit den "schwarzen Kästchen" hab ich einfach mit verstellen der Grafikoptionen gelöst ^^


----------



## meth0d (28. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> leider wurde nur kleinkram gefixt, der speicherbug ist imemr noch da.
> schlimmer noch, jetzt haben ihn anscheinend sogar leute, die ihn vor dem patch nicht hatten. :-o



jap, hatte mich auch schon gefreut endlich ohne bangen speichern zu können 
 

aber vll. kopmmt das ja noch


----------



## sp4cer (28. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> leider wurde nur kleinkram gefixt, der speicherbug ist imemr noch da.
> schlimmer noch, jetzt haben ihn anscheinend sogar leute, die ihn vor dem patch nicht hatten. :-o


 Ich glaub nciht, dass es am Patch liegt, sondern das sie ihn nunmal DOCH bekommen ^^


----------



## PintSoLdiEr (28. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> leider wurde nur kleinkram gefixt, der speicherbug ist imemr noch da.
> schlimmer noch, jetzt haben ihn anscheinend sogar leute, die ihn vor dem patch nicht hatten. :-o





Und trotzdem ist das jetzt schon der zweite Patch innerhalb kürzester Zeit! Das ist um Welten mehr als die Entwickler von Oblivion zustande gebracht haben! Auf Bethesda hab ich einen gigantischen Hass... Zum Kotzen dass ausgerechnet die Fallout 3 'entwickeln'!!!

Ich hab mit Gothic 3 auch überhaupt keine Probleme bis auf den LensFlare-Bug und der ist ja jetzt gefixt! Speicherprobleme hab ich z.B. überhaupt nicht! Ich frag mich echt ob ihr nix anderes als meckern könnt!?!? Wie schon oft gesagt, setzt euch mal selber hin und entwickelt ein spiel mit dem Umfang! Das gilt auch für Oblivion! Aber die Entwickler von Oblivion halten es ja nicht für nötig Patches zu entwickeln sondern werfen lieber ununterbrochen neue Bezahl Plugins auf den Markt! Die Firma ist echt zum kotzen!


----------



## Lordghost (28. Oktober 2006)

Toll -.- hab Patch gesaugt, doppelklick:
Setup has experienced an error.

Please do the following:
-Close any running programs <-- was soll ich noch alles ausmachen oO (hab alles ausgemacht ^^)

-Empty your temporary folder <-- ja kann man ja verstehen wenn die Partition C:\ voll ist, aber bei mir sinds noch 2GB (und ich hab ihn gelöscht )

-Check your Internet connection (internet-based Setups) <-- sehr toll, wozu das den? außerdem bin ich im inet und wenn alles aus iss auch ziemlich gefährdet.

Then try to run the Setup again. <-- schon X mal probiert...

Error code: -6002

na sauba...


----------



## darksi9e (28. Oktober 2006)

PintSoLdiEr am 28.10.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allerdings^^. Der 2. Patch in der kurzen Zeit, da dauert es nicht lange bis auch der dritte "endlich" da ist.  Da war ich von den Bugs her bei Oblivion deutlich geschockter, als ich es installiert hatte und im Tutorial die Schrift zB nicht richtig auf den Buttons lag und die deutsche Übersetzung total fürn Ar*** war. G3 läuft bei mir Super.    Bei manch anderen halt leider nicht.... Aber das wird noch, wenn sie so munter weiterpatchen.


----------



## KONNAITN (28. Oktober 2006)

PintSoLdiEr am 28.10.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mit Gothic 3 auch überhaupt keine Probleme bis auf den LensFlare-Bug und der ist ja jetzt gefixt! Speicherprobleme hab ich z.B. überhaupt nicht! Ich frag mich echt ob ihr nix anderes als meckern könnt!?!? Wie schon oft gesagt, setzt euch mal selber hin und entwickelt ein spiel mit dem Umfang! Das gilt auch für Oblivion! Aber die Entwickler von Oblivion halten es ja nicht für nötig Patches zu entwickeln sondern werfen lieber ununterbrochen neue Bezahl Plugins auf den Markt! Die Firma ist echt zum kotzen!


Es ist ja schön für dich wenn Gothic 3 bei dir fehlerfrei läuft, aber nur weil du keine Probleme damit hast, sollen sich andere mit weniger Glück nicht beschweren dürfen?! 
Genauso gut könnte ich dich fragen warum du über Bethesda schimpfst, immerhin lief es bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Mitwisser (28. Oktober 2006)

> *VORSICHT*
> Nach der Installation des Patches können Rüstungs-Boni doppelt gewertet werden. Um das zu Verhindern, sollten Sie im Spiel zunächst alle Gegenstände und Rüstungsteile ablegen, dann abspeichern, das Spiel verlassen und den Patch aufspielen. Danach starten Sie das Spiel in der neuen Version und nehmen die Rüstungsgegenstände wieder auf.


  Also langsam kann einem PB fast leid tun. Bugs, fehlende CD Cover, neue Bugs im Patch. Unglückliche Statements der Entwickler. Das ist ja wie verhext. Na wenigstens scheint der Umsatz zu stimmen.


----------



## pirx (28. Oktober 2006)

Mitwisser am 28.10.2006 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > *VORSICHT*
> > Nach der Installation des Patches können Rüstungs-Boni doppelt gewertet werden. Um das zu Verhindern, sollten Sie im Spiel zunächst alle Gegenstände und Rüstungsteile ablegen, dann abspeichern, das Spiel verlassen und den Patch aufspielen. Danach starten Sie das Spiel in der neuen Version und nehmen die Rüstungsgegenstände wieder auf.
> 
> 
> Also langsam kann einem PB fast leid tun. Bugs, fehlende CD Cover, neue Bugs im Patch. Unglückliche Statements der Entwickler. Das ist ja wie verhext. Na wenigstens scheint der Umsatz zu stimmen.


Muss nicht sein, dass das ein Bug ist. Vielleicht hat man das einfach nicht anders lösen können (innert so kurzer Zeit).

Ich glaube bei mir ist die Performance wieder schlechter geworden :-o Muss das aber noch genauer anschaun...


----------



## wasdwasd (28. Oktober 2006)

Rofl PC GAMES was heißt hier ENDLICH IST DER PATCH DA?
Immerhin tut PB was für die Communitiy das das Spiel bald bei allen einwandfrei läuft und wenn man sich Oblivion anguckt, da hats richtig lang gedauert bist der Patch da war. 
Meckern schön und gut, aber auf der Offizielen Partner Seite von Gothic3.com, also Worldofgothic.de wird schon genug gemeckert. Es stellen sich sogar Entwickler von PB frei um Fragen zu beantworten und so weiter....
Die Arbeiten da echt dran!

Achja bei mir läuft G3 eiwandfrei, nix Speicherbug, nix Lensflare oder sonste was


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Oktober 2006)

Also seit ich es nicht mehr unter Windows XP-Pro zocke sondern unter XP-64
leuft es bei mir besser, nur die Performence könnte bei meinem System besser sein mehr als 30 fps sind es selten.

Ansonsten hatte ich den Speichbug (stürzt beim Speichern ab-Spielstand unbrauchbar, einmal auch beim Laden) nur unter XP-Pro.

Also für alle die auch XP-64 haben versucht es da mal mit Gottic 3.


Und in höhlen hatte ich das Problem das es da dunkel war und so blieb selbst mit fackel. Aber nur in teilen der höhle, es verschwand sogar mal ein Vieh in der wand und jedesmal wenn ich die Höhle verließ wurde ich von den Vieh aus dem nichts angegriffen, nur im Bogen konnte ich den Namen des Viehs lesen es aber nicht töten.

Das war vor dem 2. Patch hoffe der ist bald / jetzt weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2006)

PintSoLdiEr am 28.10.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.10.2006 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es bei dir ohne Fehler läuft, dann sei froh und genieße das Spiel, *aber* es gibt eine Menge Leute die riesen Probleme mit dem Spiel haben. Bei denen gehen ständig die Spielstände kaputt, Quests können nicht abgeschlossen werden und es gibt Grafikfehler ohne Ende. Ich finde diese Leute haben das Recht auch dies zu kritisieren, immerhin haben sie eine menge Geld ausgegeben und das recht, ein relativ fehlerfreies Spiel zu bekommen.
Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann schau mal ins worldofgothic.de Forum, da gibt es eine Fehlerliste und die ist erschreckend lange.


----------



## kingston (28. Oktober 2006)

Hab mich gerade etwas im WoG Forum umgesehen, zum Thema Patch. Da gibt es welche, die nörgeln über den Speicherbug wissen aber nichtmal wo man den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher einstellt. Wie sich langsam herausstellt hat der Speicherbug auch etwas mit Festplatte, Partitionen usw zu tun. Die Spielstände werden ja in den Eigenen Dateien gespeichert. Wenn die auf einer anderen Partition sind kann es auch Probleme geben.
Ich speichere wirklich oft und mach auch alle paar Minuten mal wieder ein Quicksave, hatte aber noch keinen einzigen Absturz.

Was jedoch neben dem Speicherbug noch sehr störend ist, ist der Ambient Soundbug der leider immer noch nicht gefixt wurde.


----------



## Lordghost (28. Oktober 2006)

kingston am 28.10.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Was jedoch neben dem Speicherbug noch sehr störend ist, ist der Ambient Soundbug der leider immer noch nicht gefixt wurde.



Ah hab ich doch 2 Bugs gehabt ^^ stimmt kommt bischen dumm manchmal, aber sowas ist pillepalle 

Ich will nur mal endlich den Patch installieren können ^^


----------



## kingston (28. Oktober 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> kingston am 28.10.2006 14:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pillepalle bezüglich des Soundbugs? Finde ich und auch viele andere genau andersrum. Es ist eben ein grosser Atmosphärenkiller wenn Wasserfälle keinen Ton von sich geben, Regen nicht hörbar ist oder Vogelgezwitscher keines ist, sondern nur ein abgehacktes Soundpiepen. Sowas ist über das ganze Spiel hinweggesehn ein sehr grosser Störfaktor und sicherlich wichtiger als irgendein einzelner Questbug z.B. und gehört behoben.


----------



## FossilZ (28. Oktober 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll -.- hab Patch gesaugt, doppelklick:
> Setup has experienced an error.
> 
> Please do the following:
> ...


hab die gleiche Meldung ...


----------



## blinkfreak (28. Oktober 2006)

FossilZ am 28.10.2006 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ionenweaper (28. Oktober 2006)

blinkfreak am 28.10.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 28.10.2006 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habt ihr schonmal nen anderen Mirror ausprobiert? Vermute, das liegt an einem bestimmten...


----------



## Arminius89 (28. Oktober 2006)

Ionenweaper am 28.10.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> blinkfreak am 28.10.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht leider so als ob, egal von welchem Mirror, der Patch nicht richtig funzt.

Ich find's ehrlich gesagt schade, das den Piranhas sone Fehler unterlaufen, denn trotz aller Bugs ist die Gothicreihe einfach das geilste der deutschen Spielewelt, die Bugs stellen das allerdings in ein völlig falsches Licht.
Ich bleibe dennoch zuversichtlich.


----------



## arcelia (28. Oktober 2006)

*Funktionierender Patch ???*

Kennt jemand einen Download-Ort, 
wo man einen funktionierenden Patch bekommen kann?

Habe es bei den Mirrors hier versucht und auf der Gothic Website,
aber entweder ist die ZIP-Datei beschädigt,
oder die EXE-Datei startet nicht.

Gracias.


----------



## Daryl-van-Horne (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				arcelia am 28.10.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand einen Download-Ort,
> wo man einen funktionierenden Patch bekommen kann?
> 
> Habe es bei den Mirrors hier versucht und auf der Gothic Website,
> ...



Ich weiss schon, warum ich nicht Gothnix 3 spiele...  

Zu Eurem Installationsproblem folgender Link.

http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q110646


----------



## arcelia (28. Oktober 2006)

*Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				Daryl-van-Horne am 28.10.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> arcelia am 28.10.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info,
aber daran liegt es nicht (jedenfalls nicht bei mir).

Entweder ist die Datei von vornherein fehlerhaft, 
oder die Archive sind beschädigt.

Ein Trauerspiel, dass sich die Jungs von Gothic da leisten.

Schade.

Ich glaube, ich werde das Spiel am Montag zurück geben und mir in ein paar Monaten eine fertige Version kaufen.

Vielleicht gibt es die ja dann auch zum halben Preis.


----------



## FossilZ (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*

naja, habs jetzt von der offiziellen G3-Seite gedownloadet, und da funktioniert auch die Installation.
zuvor gedownloadet @ filefront


----------



## pirx (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				Daryl-van-Horne am 28.10.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss schon, warum ich nicht Gothnix 3 spiele...


Klappe 

Der Link hat bei mir bestens funktioniert, inklusive Installation:
ftp://gd1.regioconnect.net/gothic3/Gothic3_patch108.exe


----------



## Rosini (28. Oktober 2006)

Jippi - meine Fehlerchen sind verschwunden! Der Sonneneffekt in Höhlen oder Nachts ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Ebenso ist der absolut Augenfeindliche Flimmer-Bug nicht mehr da. Nun kann ich endlich wieder spielen, ohne nach 5 Minuten in Varant Kopfweh zu bekommen. Sogar die Performance ist etwas besser.

der Zweite Patch innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Das verdient schon ein lob - auch wenn die meisten Bugs (Speichercrash) wohl erst noch behoben werden müssen. Aber Hut ab 

*Gothic 3 start*


----------



## autumnSkies (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*

Irgendjemand schon Erfolg mit dem Patch gehabt? Fänd ich ja mal interessant. Hofentlich verringern sich endlich die Nachladezeiten der Spielwelt.


EDIT: Ah zeitgleich hat wer meine Frage beantwortet.
Endlich keine häßlichen Blendflecken in Höhlen mehr!
Und was ist mit den Wildschweinen??


----------



## Runord (28. Oktober 2006)

pirx am 28.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitwisser am 28.10.2006 13:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol.....meinste andere entwickler hauen extra fehler  ins spiel oder was verstehst du unter bugs ???? nur weils ihnen vielleicht bekannt war ? dann sollten die sich doppelt schämen für ihr ,,machwerk,, . also ich werds nicht weiter spielen .


----------



## DaDeUs (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				autumnSkies am 28.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendjemand schon Erfolg mit dem Patch gehabt? Fänd ich ja mal interessant. Hofentlich verringern sich endlich die Nachladezeiten der Spielwelt.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah zeitgleich hat wer meine Frage beantwortet.
> ...



Die sind um einiges einfacher geworden  

Nur der Speicherbug ist noch immer vorhanden, der ärgert mich neben der bescheidenen Performance am meisten


----------



## Mogelheini (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*

hmmm...

Also ich hatte diesen Speicherbug und jegliche andere Bugs bisher noch nie.
Das Spiel ist bisher nur einmal abgestürzt, da ist der Vorgänger und der Vor-Vorgänger bei weitem öfter abgeschmiert...

Das einzige, was mich ein wenig stört, sind die in Nahkampf fast unbesiegbaren Wildschweine; aber nicht umsonst bin ich Meister im Bogenschießen xD

Zum Patch kann ich aber noch sagen, dass die Performence (zumindest bei mir) eindeutig verbessert wurde. Das merk' ich jedes mal, wenn ich ein bisschen weitere Strecken zurückzulegen habe.

mfG
Mogelheini

PS: aber dass die Rüstungattribute verändert werden, find ich echt schwach...
war übrigens beim ersten Patch auch so


----------



## MasterOfPuppet (28. Oktober 2006)

So umwerfend war der Patch nun au wieda nich.
Recht große verbesserungen habe ich da net feststellen können.

Ihr vielleicht???


----------



## autumnSkies (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss auch mal erwähnen, dass Gothic 3 eines der wenigen Spiele ist, welches bei mir NOCH NIE abgestürzt ist. Selbst wenn ich mit Alt-Tab ins Windows bin, kurz gesurft habe etc. 

Speicherbugs habe ich außerdem auch nicht. 


Die Bugs mit denen ich zu kämpfen habe:
- Texturbugs beim ersten Laden (vergeht bei Gebietswechsel)
- div Clipping Fehler
- Blendflecken durch Wände / in Höhlen
- Beim Quest wo ich für Abe Sägen, Hammer etc sammeln muss kann ich ihm die Geräte nichtmehr geben
- (sehr) wenige KI Aussetzer - wenn man es nicht provoziert

Aber wie ich finde ist das alles in einem so großen Spiel zu verkraften!



Spiele von der ersten Stunde mit v1.01


----------



## michaelmct (28. Oktober 2006)

autumnSkies am 28.10.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss auch mal erwähnen, dass Gothic 3 eines der wenigen Spiele ist, welches bei mir NOCH NIE abgestürzt ist. Selbst wenn ich mit Alt-Tab ins Windows bin, kurz gesurft habe etc.




Sei froh..das ist wie gesagt immer vom System abhängig..je besser desto stabiler...

ABER: Danke PB...obwohl ich noch bissel stinkig bin, dass G3 generell sehr verbuggt ist, muss ich sagen Respekt, dass Ihr Euch gleich kümmert...Bugivion "musste" von der Communitiy gefixed werden, da sich die Entwickler offenbar zu fein waren auf die Wünsche des Pöbels einzugehen...


----------



## Kookai (28. Oktober 2006)

MasterOfPuppet am 28.10.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> So umwerfend war der Patch nun au wieda nich.
> Recht große verbesserungen habe ich da net feststellen können.
> 
> Ihr vielleicht???



Ich schon. Meine Performence ist viel besser geworden!

Gothic3


----------



## Lordghost (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				pirx am 28.10.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Daryl-van-Horne am 28.10.2006 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




großes THX 

funzt.

@Abkacken: bei mir auch noch nie abgestürzt


----------



## nintendo-maniac (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*

Braucht man für diesen Patch den ersten auch nochmal oder ist dies ein Full-Patch?


----------



## FossilZ (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*



			
				nintendo-maniac am 28.10.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man für diesen Patch den ersten auch nochmal oder ist dies ein Full-Patch?


ist full


----------



## Lenny2700 (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe echt die Schauze voll jetzt!!!!!

Der neue patch hat das Game nochmal verschlechtert!! Fast doppelt solange Ladezeiten !! noch mehr ruckler!! und der Höhepunkt das Spiel startet erst nach 5 min.

Mein System Core 2 Duo E6700, Sapphire x1900xtx 512 Ram, 2 GB Ram Arbeitsspeicher!!!

Meine Frage an die Entwickler was für ein System zum Henker muss ich mir zu legen das ich Gothic 3 ruckelfrei spielen kann.

Zum Kotzen das Spiel ist echt höchstens 10 Euro Wert.


----------



## Sidd21 (28. Oktober 2006)

Bisher lief das Spiel bei mir recht passabel (maximum).
2-3 Abstürze (1.01), wobei zweimal die 'Guru'-Meldung kam und einmal quasi ein direkter Absturz.
Das c++ Problem hatte sich auch gleich wieder schnell verabschiedet (einfach updaten).

Mich würde interessieren wo genau die savegames liegen (bevor ich den patch einspiele) bzw. ob dieser patch das enorme Angriffstempo mancher Tiere aufhebt.
Beim Ausheben von Orklagern hat auch manchmal ein Hieb genügt um diese Nirvana zu schicken - ich steh zwar nicht so schlecht da doch das is definitiv nix für mich. 

Gegenstände die für quests gebraucht wurden tauchen hin und wieder im Inventar auf. Bei der quest für Vandorn (Vengard) kann ich die Sägen nicht hergeben.

Weiss jemand wie man den Ahnenstein wieder 'bekommen' kann den ein Typ in Faring will. Ich würde den nämlich jetzt dringend in Nordmar für ne quest brauchen.

Danke für jedes Echo.


----------



## Moemo (28. Oktober 2006)

Sidd21 am 28.10.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher lief das Spiel bei mir recht passabel (maximum).
> 2-3 Abstürze (1.01), wobei zweimal die 'Guru'-Meldung kam und einmal quasi ein direkter Absturz.
> Das c++ Problem hatte sich auch gleich wieder schnell verabschiedet (einfach updaten).
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass du Ali´s gestohlenen Ahnenstein an Tom weitergegeben hast und ihn jetzt an den vermeindlichen Besitzer Rathgar in Nordmar, übergeben willst; dazu musst du die "Aufnahmeprüfungen" der Jäger bestehen, damit du einer von ihnen wirst, dann gibt dir Tom auch den Stein wieder, damit du genau das machst.

MfG


----------



## tuneweb (28. Oktober 2006)

Schön. Dann kann ich das Spiel ja nochmal durchspielen. Mit dem Patch lohnt es sich umso mehr. Super @ PiranhaBytes!


----------



## Dhangoon (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi @all !!

Bei mir läufts jetzt "fast" einwandfrei, bis auf einige, seltene Ruckler, aber das liegt bestimmt an meinem 1GB Ram...

Tipp für alle die immer noch Probleme mit Gothic3 haben: Deinstallieren, keine Save-Games behalten und einfach neu anfangen, dann gehts  .

Ich libe dieses Game und noch dem 3. Patch noch mehr   .

Gruss

Dhangoon


----------



## anancusbaum (28. Oktober 2006)

sagt mal, wo erkenne ich eigentlich, welche g3 version(snummer) ich gerade habe? im menü steht jedenfalls nix ...


----------



## Raphi1987 (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss jetzt mal jeztz was zur Kampfsteuerung loswerden. 
Ich gebe zwar zu das die  Wildschwine und ähnliches vor allem vor dem Patch unrealistisch stark waren im Vergleich zu Menschen jedoch verstehe ich nicht warum die alle soooooo hart finden per rechtsklick(schneller Schlag) gehts gegen so was viel leichter als mit Linksklick(starker Schlag aber langsamer). Bei mir lief es vor dem Patch schon fast ohne Probleme und jetzt vollkommen ohne. Ich hoffe, dass alle bald imit dem 3. Patch in den vollen Gothicgenuss kommen können und dann viel Spass haben können. 

Greetz


----------



## Abbadon (29. Oktober 2006)

anancusbaum am 28.10.2006 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal, wo erkenne ich eigentlich, welche g3 version(snummer) ich gerade habe? im menü steht jedenfalls nix ...



Ganz einfach! Du startest das Game und rufst mit den Tasten Alt+strg+entf den Task-Manager auf, wo du unter Anwendungen genau erkennen kannst in welcher Version sich das Spiel befindet! Auch in der unteren Taskleiste, wo alle aufgerufenen Programme stehen, erkennst du die Versionsnummer!


----------



## Sidd21 (29. Oktober 2006)

Moemo am 28.10.2006 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sidd21 am 28.10.2006 21:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich hab den Stein weitergegeben um ne quest zu erfüllen jedoch ist dieser für ne quest in Nordmar weitaus wichtiger.
Problem: Nachdem ich einige Städte zurück erobert hatte, hat man mich in Faring nicht wirklich mit offenen Armen empfangen und daher musste auch Söldner Tom dran glauben. Natürlich wurde mir das Ausmass meiner glorreichen Taten erst später klar... 

Wo genau liegen die savegames bzw. gibts ne Möglichkeit den Stein doch noch zu bekommen? (cheat!?  )


----------



## AcIDburst (29. Oktober 2006)

Mal was anderes:

Wenn man als Magier einmal die Manaregeneration gelernt hat, ist irgendwie der Spielspaß raus. Zuvor hatte ich bei den Gegnern immer eine Herausforderung und musste taktisch vorgehen. Mana war ja Mangelware.

Manareg + Feuerball bzw Eislanze sind schon heftig, aber wenn der Typ auch noch nen vollständig heilenden Zauber kann, dann ist er ein magisches Perpetuum Mobile. 5 Sec und der Balken ist von 0 auf 100 wieder voll (ca 260 Mana). Pflanzen und Fleisch (von Kronstöckel & Co mal abgesehen) sind ab diesem Moment nutzlos. 

Nachdem ich Manareg hatte, hab ich als erstes den Belagerungsring vor Vanguard in einem Anlauf ohne zu sterben eliminiert. Schwarze Trolle, Urviecher oder Bison Herden sind nur noch öde. Man rennt mit Feuerball im Anschlag durch die Botanik, sieht die Opfer schon weit bevor die KI mich überhaupt bemerkt und es geht nur noch monoton Klick tot Klick tot .. die Balance ist hinüber und mein Held ist ein "OneHitWonder"

Geht das nochjemandem so? Hoffentlich bin ich bald durch, damit ichs deinstallieren kann ^^


----------



## pirx (29. Oktober 2006)

AcIDburst am 29.10.2006 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das nochjemandem so?


Nein, das ist selbstverständlich nur bei dir so   
Vielleicht hätte man beim Magier die Manareg. nur auf Items beschränken sollen, Robe, Ringe, Staab z.B. und das mit ausbalancierter Wirkung. Mit höstem Magier-Lvl. noch Manareg zu bekommen ist hm etwas eigenwillig, eigentlich logisch das er dann als 12 Millionen Dollar Mann rumrennt. 

Mein "Problem" ist, das ich nichts taktisches daran finde dauernd Mantränken nachzurennen, mich nervt das gewaltig. Ich habe deshalb zum 3. mal neu begonnen  als Jäger diesmal (Schade übrigens, dass man Bogen und die normalen Pfeile nicht selbst herstellen kann).


----------



## BunGEe (29. Oktober 2006)

pirx am 29.10.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> (Schade übrigens, dass man Bogen und die normalen Pfeile nicht selbst herstellen kann).


Dieses Feature sollte eigentlich schon drin sein, wurde aber wie so vieles nicht mehr fertig. Das wird per Patch nachgeliefert. Soll man dann aus den Klauen der Tiere herstellen können.


----------



## axelschweiss (29. Oktober 2006)

Was? Schon kurz nach dem Erscheinen einen Patch auf Version 1.08?

Wurde das Spiel überhaupt getestet bevor es verkauft wurde?


----------



## Puppillenkilla (29. Oktober 2006)

Hab den Patch installiert und jetzt wie oben beschrieben doppelte Rüstungswerte. Hab vorher nicht auf diese Meldung geachtet, einfach draufinstalliert.
Der Patch hat auch keinen Uninstaller, kann ihn also nicht runterschmeißen!!
Andererseits sind doppelte Rüstungswerte nicht schlecht...   
Kann mir aber trotzdem jemand helfen??!!


----------



## maximus03 (29. Oktober 2006)

SYSTEM am 28.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Seit aufspielen des Patches hat sich die Zahl der Abstürze massiv erhöht. An der Performance hat sich absolut nichts geändert. Muß dazu sagen, das ich einen sogenannten Highendrechner mein eigen nennen darf, und trotzdem mit mittleren Details und reduzierter Sichtweite spielen darf. Danke dafür.
Das Verhalten der Gegner ist noch genau so unmöglich. Genau genommen hat der Patch nichts verbessert, sondern alles nur noch verschlimmert. 
Der Speicherbug tritt immer noch auf, in Version 1.08 allerdings eher als vorher. Hervorragende Arbeit. 
Hatte noch nie so ein frustrierendes Spielerlebnis, Gothic3 schlägt die 1.Versionen von Vampires und Sacred um Längen.


----------



## Killua86 (29. Oktober 2006)

seit dem patch 1.08 hab ich
-bessere performance 
-keinen speicherbug mehr (juhu)
-kein lensflare mehr in hölen und bei nacht
-killer wildschweine und andere tiere sind nun deutlich leichter zu besiegen

-die orks und söldner sind nun bei revolutionen sehr viel schwerer zu killen!!

mfg Killua

PS: ich hab ein neues spiel angefangen

sys:
e6600
2GB G.Skill DDR2 800
7900GTO 700/800


----------



## Kamien (29. Oktober 2006)

*zitat:       Ich hab mit Gothic 3 auch überhaupt keine Probleme bis auf den LensFlare-Bug und der ist ja jetzt gefixt! Speicherprobleme hab ich z.B. überhaupt nicht! Ich frag mich echt ob ihr nix anderes als meckern könnt!?!? Wie schon oft gesagt, setzt euch mal selber hin und entwickelt ein spiel mit dem Umfang! Das gilt auch für Oblivion! Aber die Entwickler von Oblivion halten es ja nicht für nötig Patches zu entwickeln sondern werfen lieber ununterbrochen neue Bezahl Plugins auf den Markt! Die Firma ist echt zum kotzen! [/quote]*
punkt 1

Ich hab mich nun bisher überhaupt nicht beschwert! ich bin ein riesen gothic Fan! Du weisst anscheinend nicht was es bedeuten kann wenn man die ganze Zeit vor dem speicherbildschirm betend gen himmel schaut und hofffen muss, dass einem während des speichern nicht plötzlich wieder der windows fehlergong erklingt! ich sage dir! das ist zum ko...en! darüber hinaus hab ich mir extra noch eine xfx 7950gx2 1024 mb gekauft! auf anderen spielen läuft die karte tadellos! benchmark06 punktzahl von
6900pkt. bei gothic ist es aber so das es mit meiner alten asus extreme 7800gtx 256 mb sogar noch besser gelaufen ist! das game laggt an allen ecken, und hab langsam dermassen die schnauze voll das ich es bald mit einer bombe dran jowood zurückschicke die wahrscheinlich einfach zu viel druck auf die piranhas ausgeübt haben. aber so läuft das in der heutigen welt ja eh überall! 

punkt 2

da geb ich dir recht bei oblivion!

punkt 3

-habe pcgames abonniert
-habe pcgames premium dazu gekauft
-habe collectors edition von gothic3 gekauft
-habe 2 t-shirts bestellt
-und jetzt hagelts kritik an euch ihr lieben leut von pcgames  
 jetzt sollt ich wohl auch noch pcgames hardware kaufen um den gothic3 tuner zu erwerben!? (ie ich übrigens verpasst habe) den sollte man meiner meinung nach für die spielerschaft gratis zur verfügung stellen! denn man bekommt ihn ja nirgends! und das nennst du nicht geldmacherei?? ka....c.e!!!
wenn's schon so etwas geben soll warum wird er nicht zur verfügung gestellt

ich bin langsam echt stinkesauer!   das gothic mal richtig läuft brauchts wahrscheinlich einen patch von min 800mb oder so!

mein system: amd FX57, 4giga ram von kingston, eine wdraptor 74gigabyte, xfx 7950gx2 1024 mb!

das sollte meiner meinung nach genug sein fü gothic 3

mit freundlichem gruss


----------



## Haggy (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe den Patch eben installiert, konnte aber keine Änderungen feststellen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich überprüfen kann ob der Patch erfolgreich installiert wurde? Wird irgendwo (im Spiel oder im G3-Ordner) die aktuelle Patchversion angezeigt?   

mfg


----------



## olebm (29. Oktober 2006)

SYSTEM am 28.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



JAAAAAAAAA, JUCHU, ENDLICH KOMMT DER PATCH ZUM PATCH! 

Liebe PC Games,

ich habe den Patch installiert und er behebt tatsächlich einige Bugs. Piranha Bytes, das habt ihr gut gemacht.

Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass es neue Bugs gibt, die vorher nicht da waren. Und natürlich sind etliche noch immer dabei, die es auch vorher schon gab. Piranha Bytes, das habt ihr schlecht gemacht.

Danach habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach Kommentaren in diversen Foren aufgemacht und siehe da: ich bin nicht der einzige und es gibt noch viel mehr neue Bugs, die mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen sind. Piranha Bytes, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Das erinnert mich alles verdammt an "Soeldner". Ich jedenfall zieh jetzt die Reißleine und verkaufe diesen Mist wieder auf ebay. Alle anderen müssen ja wirklich Qualitäts restistent sein, denen wünsche ich viel Spaß weiterhin...


----------



## Ray1992 (29. Oktober 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll -.- hab Patch gesaugt, doppelklick:
> Setup has experienced an error.
> 
> Please do the following:
> ...



Wie haste ihn geladen?
Lad ihn einfach von eienr anderen Seite, dann funktioniert er einwandfrei.
Hatte den selben Fehler. Er hat mir genau den selben Text vorgesetzt, aber ich habe dann einfach das integrierte Update-Tool verwendet und ihn dort geladen. Wenn das auch net geht dann gibts immer noch Patch-Seiten!


----------



## Ray1992 (29. Oktober 2006)

*Nicht jeder hat Pech xD!*

Gothic lief bei mir bis auf die Speicherprobleme sehr gut. Auch der Animationsbug und die schlechte Wegfindung  sind mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Irgendwie gehts bei manchen und bei manchen net. Nach Patch 1.08 ist auch der Speicherbug vom Erdboden verschluckt. Ich war bereits in allen Gebieten Myrtanas und kein Bug lief mir bis jetzt über den Weg.
An alle mit Bugs: Gute Besserugn


----------



## concipere (29. Oktober 2006)

Ray1992 am 29.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Habe ebenfalls den Patch mit einem Link von hier und einem link von der Gothic3 Seite gesaugt. Beide Patches erzeugen das selbe Ergebnis! Fehlermeldung -6002.
Die 3 Punkte zur Fehlerbehebung bringen nichts. Alles schon gemacht.
 
Die sollen sich mal ganz schnell was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Megachrissi (29. Oktober 2006)

concipere am 29.10.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ray1992 am 29.10.2006 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte den Fehlercode 6001 bei nem andren Spiel und hab ihn so behoben: 	

Dieser Fehler wird von einer defekten oder veralteten InstallShield-Version Ihres Computers verursacht.

Öffnen Sie bitte den Ordnerpfad "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien" und benennen das Verzeichnis "InstallShield" in z.B. "InstallShield-old" um.

Leeren Sie danach bitte den Ordner Temp auf Ihrer Festplatte bzw. führen eine Datenträgerbereinigung durch.

Starten Sie die Installation erneut.

-->des hat bei mir geholfen un jetzt funzts.Vielleicht behebt des ja auch euren Fehler!

hier noch mal die genauen anweisungen:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/2441074934/m/9151057934/r/8311087934#8311087934


----------



## Rosini (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Funktionierender Patch ???*

Hätte ich nur nichts gesagt. Der Höhlenblendeffekt und die nervenberaubenden Flimmereffekte sind doch wieder da. Anfangs hab ich gedacht, dass sie weg wären.

Also Gothic wieder ins Regal legen - mit den weißen Flimmereffekten brauch ich gar nich weiterspielen - akkute Kopfweh gefahr!...


----------



## Sidd21 (29. Oktober 2006)

Der link zum patch von dieser Seite aus verursachte auf meinem PC ne 6002er Fehlermeldung. patch von WOG.de geladen - funktioniert.
Klar hab ich vorher Rüstung u.ä. abgelegt.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Das Spiel lädt hoch (Balken ganz rechts) und im Hintergrund is ne Fehlermeldung zu hören, welche wie folgt lautet:


Scripted script is not registered
OnInit
OnProcessRoutine
OnEnterArea
OnLeaveArea
GetDCCRadius
OnPlayerGameKeyPressed

'Vorgang read kann auf dem Speicher nicht durchgeführt werden'

Tja und dann muss ich das Spiel beenden.

*Für jede Idee/Ratschlag bin ich dankbar.*


----------



## AcidJedi303 (29. Oktober 2006)

So, nachdem Releasepatch hab ich 1.08 installiert und bin glücklicher Besitzer eines fiesen Speicherbugs! War vorher nie aufgetreten, jetzt hängt er sich beim anlegen eines Speicherstandes oder Quicksave auf - in der Regel jeder 2.-3. Speicherstand! Anhand diverser Foren bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige. Hatte vorher ungetrübt bis Lvl. 28 gespielt. Zur Info mein System und Einstellungen:

Core 2 Duo 6600
ATI Radeon X1959XTX
2 GB RAM
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4

System ist neu,  ATI Cata. 6.7 vom Hersteller (da Version 6.8 und 6.9 die 1950 nicht als solche erkannten und nur eine 1900 anzeigten)

Alle Einstellung in Gothic auf Maximum, 2xAA, 8:1 AF u. HQ-AF im CCC aktiviert.

Need help! Mir sind schon einige Spielstunden flöten gegangen und spiele derzeit alles doppelt und dreifach...


----------



## Haggy (29. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe den Patch eben installiert, konnte aber keine Änderungen feststellen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich überprüfen kann ob der Patch erfolgreich installiert wurde? Wird irgendwo (im Spiel oder im G3-Ordner) die aktuelle Patchversion angezeigt?   
mfg


----------



## Puppillenkilla (29. Oktober 2006)

Haggy am 29.10.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich habe den Patch eben installiert, konnte aber keine Änderungen feststellen. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich überprüfen kann ob der Patch erfolgreich installiert wurde? Wird irgendwo (im Spiel oder im G3-Ordner) die aktuelle Patchversion angezeigt?
> mfg



Im G3 Ordner rechtsklick auf die Gothic3.exe und dann auf den Reiter "Version" klicken. Da sollte dann oben bei Dateuversion 1.8.... stehen!!!!


----------



## Sidd21 (29. Oktober 2006)

Sidd21 am 29.10.2006 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Scripted script is not registered
> OnInit
> OnProcessRoutine
> OnEnterArea
> ...



Nach einigem Hin und Her kann man sich ne Menge Zeit sparen (sofern man selbiges Problem hat) und das Spiel deinstallieren (savegames kann man lassen) und neu installieren. Dann den patch einspielen und es funktioniert alles wieder (samt savegames).

Mal sehen was der patch so bewirkt ... cu


----------



## pleX (29. Oktober 2006)

Von wegen Speicherbug behoben?
Ich fühl mich langsam ziehmlcih vera....cht..
also schoin 2 mal nach dem Patch diesen tollen
bug gehabt.. was machen die von PB eig. da?


----------



## TheMadman (29. Oktober 2006)

pleX am 29.10.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen Speicherbug behoben?
> Ich fühl mich langsam ziehmlcih vera....cht..
> also schoin 2 mal nach dem Patch diesen tollen
> bug gehabt.. was machen die von PB eig. da?




Jaja, die bösen, bösen PB´s! Die Programmierer sind alles schuld, nächstes mal sollte sich JoWood ein Programmiererteam suchen, dass in kürzester Zeit ein Spiel ohne Bugs machen kann... Und zwar muss es schon gestern fertig sein.


----------



## arcelia (29. Oktober 2006)

*Das war wohl nix.*

Nach all dem Frust habe ich mein (teures) Spiel noch am Samstag zu meinem Händler zurück gebracht, und habe mein Geld wieder bekommen.

Die haben gesagt, ich sei nicht die einzige gewesen und sie überlegten sich deshalb außerdem, das Spiel aus dem Verkauf zu nehmen.

Ich werde mir auch nicht in ein paar Monaten eine "zusammengeflickte" Version des Spiels kaufen. 
Nicht einmal, wenn es Gothic 3 dann am Wühltisch 
zum Sonderpreis geben wird.

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemals etwas Gutes aus Gothic 3 werden wird.

Von der Zeitschrift hier fühle ich mich auch ziemlich hinters Licht geführt und werde sie so schnell auch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## TheRealNeo (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*

Naja ich kann das immer noch nicht verstehen ist zwar
super das der 2.Patch so schnell erschienen ist
aber ich hatte sowieso nie so richtige Probleme.
Sporadische Abstürze aber da gibts ein haufen Games
wo man solche Probleme hat.

Ich kann also nur weiterhin sagen ein Super Game
was ich jedem empfehlen kann


----------



## Hunnenkoenig (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				arcelia am 29.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach all dem Frust habe ich mein (teures) Spiel noch am Samstag zu meinem Händler zurück gebracht, und habe mein Geld wieder bekommen.
> 
> Die haben gesagt, ich sei nicht die einzige gewesen und sie überlegten sich deshalb außerdem, das Spiel aus dem Verkauf zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Welcher Verkäufer nimmt bitte ein Produkt das sich wie warme Semmeln verkauft aus dem Sortiment, nur weil ein paar Knilche mit nem beschissen konfigurierten Rechner das Spiel selbst nach dem zweiten Patch nicht zum laufen kriegen. Das Spiel lief selbst in der Urfassung problemlos und ohne irgendwelche Bugs, zwar nicht besonders schnell, aber ich persönlich hätte keinen der Patches wirklich benötigt.


----------



## chaos777 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				Hunnenkoenig am 29.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> arcelia am 29.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau das denke ich auch manchmal
die leute kriegen die Pcs irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe zu bringen
und schieben alles auf den Entwickler
ich hatte noch nie diesen komischen Save bug oder
Where is Guru?
bei mir läuft das Spiel gut ausser paar Bugs
damit kann ich gut leben


----------



## SteviBing (29. Oktober 2006)

Da sag ich nur:

Piranha Bytes kann sich mit EA Games zusammenschmeißen, sieht man ja z.B. bei BF2 und Bf 2142   

Mit jedem Patch werden ein paar Bugs entfernt und es kommen neue hinzu.

Die Spieleindustrie sollte sich mehr Zeit für die Programmierung und vor allem Testung der Spiele nehmen, auch wenn die Konkurenz gross ist.

Lieber ein gutes Spiel ohne Bugs und 2 Monate später veröffentlichen, als ein schlampiges unzureichendes getestetes Spiel 2 Monate früher in den handel schmeissen.
 Aber anscheinend gilt bei den Spielen, wie auch bei vielen anderen Herstellungsprodukten:

Quantität steht vor Quallität   
Masse statt Klasse


----------



## Shamander (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*

zitat: genau das denke ich auch manchmal
die leute kriegen die Pcs irgendwie nicht auf die Reihe zu bringen
und schieben alles auf den Entwickler
ich hatte noch nie diesen komischen Save bug oder
Where is Guru?
bei mir läuft das Spiel gut ausser paar Bugs
damit kann ich gut leben

.........................

stimmt, muss an mir liegen das mein rechner, der oblivion in 1280x1024 und high details darstellen konnte bei gothic selbst bei 1024x768 und low details röchelt.
und das mir die halbe orkische bevölkerung von myrtana entgegenkommt ist wahrscheinlich auch meine schuld, warum trau ich mich auch aus ardea heraus ...


----------



## kavoven (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*

Die Arroganz, mit der hier einge Herren meinen, dass jeder einen PC der neusten Generation haben muss, ist echt unübertrefflich...


----------



## TheMadman (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*

Dieser blöde Patch lässt sich einfach nicht installieren, hm. 6002


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				Hunnenkoenig am 29.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> arcelia am 29.10.2006 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm.. lol?

Das Spiel ist total verbuggt?!

z.B Speicherbug, Grafikfehler, Wegfindung, Scripts, Ambient-Sounds etc.
schlecht ausbalancierte Gegner ( vorallen vor patch 1.08 - 30 orks kein problem, ein wildschwein -> tot  ) 
Dazu die schlechte Performance in manchen Gegenden...

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe selbst die CE gekauft und spiele Gothic 3 und habe auch viel spaß dabei. Aber wer nun sagt das Spiel sei Bugfrei hat in meinen Augen das Spiel noch nie gespielt oder einfach nen zu großen Fanboy Filter, der keine Kritik an diesem Spiel erlaubt. 

Ich nur jedem empfehlen noch ein paar patches vor dem Kauf zu warten. Das Spiel ist geil, aber nicht in diesem Zustand... 

Ich wünsche mir vorallen schnell eine Lösung für den Speicherbug.... alles andere mag ich übersehen, aber wenn das Spiel alle 2-3std abschmiert ( und jedesmal den Quicksave zerstört )  ist es doch äußert ärgerlich.

Edit:  

An unsere Wissenden :

Ich hätte gern eine Lösung für den Speicherbug ^^ anscheinend seit ihr ja schon weiter als die jungz von PB selbst, die haben dafür noch keine Lösung. 
Aber bei euch läuft es ja super und da es ja, nach euren Angaben,  nur an mir liegt  bitte ich hiermit erwürdigst um eure Hilfe


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				chaos777 am 29.10.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hunnenkoenig am 29.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nicht von sich auf andere schliessen bitte.
ihr kommt gerade extrem arrogant rüber, wenn ihr behauptet, die bugs kämen von schlecht konfigurierten systemen.
ich denke mal, ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem speicherproblem, der durchaus mehr auf dem kasten hat als ihr zwei. vor allem ist das mein beruf.

eure art zu denken ist extrem beschränkt und zeugt nicht von fachwissen. ein profi weiss, dass sich die fehler eines programms üblicherweise nicht auf allen systemen auswirken müssen, das gegenteil behaupten nur leute mit halbwissen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

SteviBing am 29.10.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sag ich nur:
> 
> *Jowood (!) nicht: Piranha Bytes* kann sich mit EA Games zusammenschmeißen, sieht man ja z.B. bei BF2 und Bf 2142
> 
> ...



Ist doch sch...egal, verkauft hat es sich doch trotzdem anfänglich besser als so manch anderes vom Entwickler besser getestete Spiel.

Warum nur?     ----- Hyper! Hyper!

Zum Spiel und Patch:

Bin erst Level 27 und immer noch zwischen Trelis und Silden unterwegs. Die Wildschweine (waren wirklich *zu* schwer) sind nach dem o.g. Patch einfacher zu besiegen...  Das war´s an Verbesserungen, zumindest bei mir.

Speicherbug hatte ich genau 1x ----> tritt bei mir aber nicht mehr auf, seit ich nur ca. 10x Quicksave benutze und dann einmal normal über ESC -> Spiel speichern zwischenspeichere (immer schön abwechselnd 2 verschiedene Spielstände benutzen).

Die anderen, geringfügigen Grafikfehler treten bei mir nicht auf  oder sind zu verschmerzen. - Auf höchsten Einstellungen sieht es traumhaft aus und man verweilt gern einmal an einem schöööönen Wasserfall   

Und noch was gaaanz Wichtiges: Ich habe das Spiel von einem sehr lieben Freund, der sich die Mindestanforderungen nicht so genau durchgelesen hatte und erst nächstes Jahr aufrüsten möchte.   

Für *5 EUR (!)* Verschleißentgelt bis er´s dann spielen kann!   

Solche Freunde braucht man und G3 ist für den "Preis" unschlagbar.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Oktober 2006)

hat zwar nichts mit dem Titel zu tun, aber mich würde mal interessieren wieso G3 und auch andere Titel die inzwischen erschienen sind sich immer noch in den Most Wanted charts befinden. Dadurch wird Platz für andere Erscheinungstermine blockiert.
Würde mir hier etwas mehr Aktualität wünschen, verehrtes pcg Team


----------



## Michael-Miggi (30. Oktober 2006)

Für *5 EUR (!)* Verschleißentgelt bis er´s dann spielen kann!   

Solche Freunde braucht man und G3 ist für den "Preis" unschlagbar.    [/quote]


Naja ist halt Ansichtssache. So die Welt sind 5 Eur zwar wirklich nicht aber ich habs meinem Kumpel umsonst geliehen. Bis meine Maschine bereit dafür ist  . Dafür will ichs dann aber gleich zurück haben . Aber ca. 6 Mon. wirds schon noch dauern bis ein neuer kommt.

greetz


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2006)

Also ich kenne wenige Spiele die so Systemhungrig sind wier Gothic 3.

Ich glaube gar nicht mal daß besonders viele schwerwiegende Bugs in Gothic 3 sind. Das Problem wird nur sein daß Gothic 3 ein *korrekt konfiguriertes * High End System braucht..

Viele Leute schreien rum und schieben die Schuld auf die Entwickler weil sie gewohnt sind daß nicht so Leistungshungrige Spiele auf ihrem Rechner laufen. Viele davon sind bestimmt keine "Profis" im Sytemkomfigurieren.

Der einzige Fehler den PB meiner Meinung nach gemacht hat ist zu behaupten daß das Spiel mit dem minimalen Sstemanforderungen reibungslos läuft. Desweiteren sollte ein Aufkleber auf der Verpackung sein der klarmacht daß man erweiterte Systemkenntnisse haben sollte um zu Gewährleisten daß G3 reibungslos läuft.   

Also ich habe 2 Gig Ram, nen A64 3500+, ne 9700GTX 512 MB, Win XP Pro inkl. SP2 und hatte in meinen 15 Stunden Spielzeit noch keinen (!!!) Absturz oder Speicherbug. Nur als ich mit ALT+TAB mal raus bin konnte ich nciht zurückwechseln. Und ein paar Clippingfehler.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

Michael-Miggi am 30.10.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Für *5 EUR (!)* Verschleißentgelt bis er´s dann spielen kann!
> >
> > Solche Freunde braucht man und G3 ist für den "Preis" unschlagbar.
> 
> ...



Du bist eben ein noch großzügigerer Mensch.   Würdest in der Welt von Gothic nich lange überleben...  

Finde 5 EUR für das Spiel durchaus angemessen. Vielleicht vergißt er ja daß er es mir geliehen hat, weil dann urplötzlich der Duke in nem halben Jahr released wird.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir vorallen schnell eine Lösung für den Speicherbug.... alles andere mag ich übersehen, aber wenn das Spiel alle 2-3std abschmiert ( und jedesmal den Quicksave zerstört )  ist es doch äußert ärgerlich.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...




Probier´s mal so:



> Speicherbug hatte ich genau 1x ----> tritt bei mir aber nicht mehr auf, seit ich nur ca. 10x Quicksave benutze und dann einmal normal über ESC -> Spiel speichern zwischenspeichere (immer schön abwechselnd 2 verschiedene Spielstände benutzen).



Geht bei mir seit 3,5 Tagen ohne abschmieren, also auch schon vor Patch 1.08! 

Ist zwar bissi umständlich, aber ´ne Lösung und man muß nich ständig ALLES wiederholen.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (30. Oktober 2006)

AcidJedi303 am 29.10.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem Releasepatch hab ich 1.08 installiert und bin glücklicher Besitzer eines fiesen Speicherbugs! War vorher nie aufgetreten, jetzt hängt er sich beim anlegen eines Speicherstandes oder Quicksave auf - in der Regel jeder 2.-3. Speicherstand! Anhand diverser Foren bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige. Hatte vorher ungetrübt bis Lvl. 28 gespielt. Zur Info mein System und Einstellungen:
> 
> Core 2 Duo 6600
> ATI Radeon X1959XTX
> ...



Nachtrag vom absturzreichen G3-Sonntag: beim Speicher-Absturz zeigte Taskmanager einen Speicherüberlauf (auch Fehlermeldung, Auslagerungsdatei) mit 1,99 GB an.


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2006)

Thema Speicherbug:

Meine Eigenen Dateien und mein G3 liegen beide auf dem gleichen Laufwerk (D.

Ich weiss zwar nicht mit Sicherheit wo G3 die Savegames abspeichert, könnte mir aber vorstellen daß diese in den Eigenen Dateien abgespeichert werden.

Viele haben bestimmt die Eigenen Dateien auf einem andere LW als G3.

Könnte das vielleicht zu Probs führen?

Alles natürlich nur wenn G3 den Eigene Dateien Ordner benutzt


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

Vordack am 30.10.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Speicherbug:
> 
> Meine Eigenen Dateien und mein G3 liegen beide auf dem gleichen Laufwerk (D.
> 
> ...


ich glaube du verrennst dich da, der bug hat an sich nichts mit dem abspeichern zu tun, es geht nur darum, dass der RAM zugemüllt wird und nicht geleert.
der fehler tritt auch ohne speichern auf, wenn man lange genug spielt.
er tritt übrigens höchst selten auf, wenn man nur 1GB RAM hat, bei leuten mit 2GB ist der fehler schon weitaus häufiger anzutreffen.
er tritt seltener auf, wenn man den resource-cache niedriger stellt...
das passt alles hinten und vorne nicht zu systemkonfiguration, finde ich.


----------



## remodiethelm (30. Oktober 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll -.- hab Patch gesaugt, doppelklick:
> Setup has experienced an error.
> 
> Please do the following:
> ...



Braucht man eine Internetverbindung, um den gedownloadeten Patch zu installieren? Habe nämlich keine am Game PC...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 30.10.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 30.10.2006 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir, wie schon angemerkt, trat er genau 1x auf und zwar, nachdem ich, nach ca. 3 Stunden dauerdaddeln den F5´er zum vielleicht 273sten Mal bemühte. 

Die erfolgte Fehlermeldung hing zwar mit dem Speicherabbild zusammen, jedoch hat mein im Hintergrund laufender Speicheroptimierer keinen Overflow aufgezeichnet, weswegen ich immer noch der Meinung bin, daß das Prob bei der Speicherfunktionswahl liegt. Hab, wie gepostet, die letzten 3 Tage immer mal so zwischen 3 und 4 Stunden am Daddelomaten bei G3 verbracht, OHNE daß vorher beschriebener Fehler wieder auftrat. Einfach durch Umstellen des Speicherverhaltens.

Aber, wie auch schon beschrieben, das kann bei jedem anders aussehen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

hab jetzt auch mal den überquellenden savegame-ordner gesichert und das meiste gelöscht.
mal sehen, ob's was bringt.

aber wie gesagt - der fehler tritt nach sehr langem spielen auch ganz ohne speichern auf. einfach viel später, als wenn man speichert.
beim speichern kommt er nicht nur beim quicksave, damit dafür früher.


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

Vordack am 30.10.2006 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Thema Speicherbug:
> 
> Meine Eigenen Dateien und mein G3 liegen beide auf dem gleichen Laufwerk (D.
> 
> ...



Schön wärs 

Ich könnte das Spiel auch 100std am Stück spielen ohne dass der Speicherbug auftritt....  -> einfach nicht speichern....  

(Edit:  scheinbar tritt er auch ganz ohne Speichern auf, das wusste ich (noch) nicht, da bei mir der Fehler immer beim Laden/Sichern aufgetreten war)



Wenn du den Fehler nachvollziehen willst, damit du mir evtl. glaubst das ich kein vollnerd bin und sowohl dank Hobbyerfahrung, als auch beruflicher Erfahrung, durchaus in der Lage bin ein System korrekt zu konfigurieren, probiere doch mal folgendes:

Speichere und Lade auf laufenden Band Spielstände...  ich denke der Fehler wird nicht lang auf sich warten lassen. 

Nur wenn man auch viel Speichert/Läd tritt der Fehler auf,   da ich jedoch gerne zu einer risikoreichen Spielweise neige, speichere und lade ich ziemlich oft. ( oder wenn mal wieder nen npc im kampf gegen nen wolf stirbt, oder in nem wald unauffinbar irgendwo hängen bleibt ( Rückwartslaufen und ihm im Auge behalten ) ).  

Zudem sind die Fehler und viele andere auch, doch von den Entwicklern schon zugegeben und entschuldigt worden.  Wieso glaubt ihr denn nicht mal den Entwicklern selbst?

siehe Worldofgothic Forum etc...  
Inzwischen wurde von Fans schon ein Tool bereit gestellt mit dem man die Speicherstände wiederherstellen kann. Aber die Leute bei denen ist nicht läuft sind ja eh alles Idioten...


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Speichere und Lade auf laufenden Band Spielstände...  ich denke der Fehler wird nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.


noch besser: rumteleportieren wie ein irrer. die ganze zeit von Nordmar nach Varant und wieder mal nach Myrtana, verschiedene städte...
bei mir (und vielen anderen) geht das dann sehr schnell mit dem fehler.



> siehe Worldofgothic Forum etc...
> Inzwischen wurde von Fans schon ein Tool bereit gestellt mit dem man die Speicherstände wiederherstellen kann. Aber die Leute bei denen ist nicht läuft sind ja eh alles Idioten...


ja, diese arroganten aussagen nerven mich auch.
ein memoryleak ist eh ein spezieller fehler, der nicht einfach mal so bei falsch konfigurierten systemen auftritt. darf ein verkaufsfertiges programm auch nicht beinhalten meiner meinung nach.
wer Ultima IX gespielt hat, weiss vielleicht, was ich meine.
ich benutze das tool bisher nicht, aber Shirons tool dafür, da wird ein teil des speichers (selbst zu bestimmen, wieviel das sein soll, ich nehme jeweils 200MB) reserviert.
tritt nun der bug (JA, es IST ein bug!) auf, kann man den speicher freigeben und es sollte reichen, fertigzuspeichern (oder überhaupt erst zu speichern, wenn's sonstwie zu diesem problem gekommen ist).


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2006)

Komisch.

Ich kann nur sagen daß ich seit Anfang mit dem ersten Patch spiele, auch schon viel und oft Qload benutzt habe (wegen den Wildschweinen ^^), mich auch schon verteleportet habe, also 2 oder 3 mal schnell hintereinander mich an verschiedene Stellen geportet habe, ich aber noch nie einen hatte (ich hab 2 GB RAM)

Ich verstehe es nicht. Nur mit Glück kann das nicht zusammenhängen. Ich spiele fast auf Max Details (habe Shatten aus und die eine Sichtweite auf Mittel).

Es wäre mal interessant 2 Threads zu machen,

der erste "Bei mir läuft G3 sehr gut" und der zweite

"bei mir ist G3 heftigst verbuggt"

Und die Leute auf die jeweiliges zutrifft posten ihre Sysconfig im jeweiligen Thread. Vielleicht wird man auf parallelen aufmerksam...


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

Vordack am 30.10.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen daß ich seit Anfang mit dem ersten Patch spiele, auch schon viel und oft Qload benutzt habe (wegen den Wildschweinen ^^), mich auch schon verteleportet habe, also 2 oder 3 mal schnell hintereinander mich an verschiedene Stellen geportet habe, ich aber noch nie einen hatte (ich hab 2 GB RAM)
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht. Bugsuche und Fehlerbehebung sind meiner Meinung nach Sache der Entwickler. Nicht der Community. Ich bin ja kein Beta-Tester.


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

*Nur für Freaks*

Was soll denn bitte ein "richtig konfiguriertes System" sein?

Ich warte gespannt auf die Antwort all derer, die mit ihrem Halb -und Nullwissen nur so um sich werfen.

Das mit dem "richtig konfigurierten System" ist doch immer nur ein schwache Ausrede, wenn ein mieses, unfertiges Produkt auf den Spielemarkt geworfen wird.

Ich möchte als Kunde das Spiel in meinen Computer werfen und Spass am Spielen eines technisch einwandfreien Produktes haben - ich habe keine Lust, deshalb zu einem Computer-Nerd (Igitt - was für eine grausige Vorstellung!) werden zu müssen, nur um das Spiel überhaupt zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Auf Gothic 3 sollte dieser Warnhinweis stehen:

"Achtung! Wir waren zu blöd, das Spiel richtig hinzubekommen!
 Nur für Computer-Freaks geeignet, die Spass beim Ausbügeln
 unseres Murkses haben - und dafür noch 40 Euro auf den
 Tisch legen."

Solchen Leuten könnte man wahrscheinlich auch (zum Vollpreis) ein Auto ohne Motor andrehen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht. Bugsuche und Fehlerbehebung sind meiner Meinung nach Sache der Entwickler. Nicht der Community. Ich bin ja kein Beta-Tester.


ganz genau. und da sehe ich auch das hauptproblem - das game wurde einfach zuwenig getestet, obwohl eine firma damit betraut war.
im WoG-forum gibt's ne umfrage, die dich interessieren könnte:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150493

danach scheint mir das problem schonmal unabhängig von der graka zu sein.
die speichermenge scheint wie gesagt ein gewichtiges kriterium zu sein und ob dual-  oder singlecore ist auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig.
aber mit der speichermenge hat's irgendwie was zu tun. aber der alleinige grund kann es ja nicht sein, sonst hätten alle mit 2GB das problem.
ich glaube auch nicht, dass es viel bringt, wenn ich an meinem system herumpfusche, ausser dass ich den speicher halbieren könnte (na toll  ). der fehler ist bestimmt im code und tritt (das ist ja nichts besonderes) halt nicht bei allen auf.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht. Bugsuche und Fehlerbehebung sind meiner Meinung nach Sache der Entwickler. Nicht der Community. Ich bin ja kein Beta-Tester.



Biste wohl, unfreiwillig zwar aber immerhin... 

Das wird sich mit steigender Komplexität der Spiele auch nicht großartig ändern, es sei denn die Community ist mit Entwicklungszeiten zwischen 3-5 Jahren für ein mittelprächtiges Sahnehäubchen zufrieden.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

Fanator-II-701 am 30.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie wär's mit mehr offenen betatests?
das mag die gefahr eines warezleaks erhöhen, aber kann man software nicht wie filme mit einem wasserzeichen versehen?


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

Fanator-II-701 am 30.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technisch so komplex, dass es nicht läuft? Nein danke!

Von welcher "Community" redest du denn da?

Also, ich gehöre zu den Leuten, denen ein *Spiel * Spass machen soll.

Schade, dass Spiele-Entwickler anscheinend nur auf Techno-Freaks hören und nicht auf die breite Käuferschicht.

Aber, ich warte immer noch darauf, dass mir ein Compter-Nerd erklärt, was ein "richtig konfiguriertes System" ist.

Ich warte.

P.S. Die Tatsache, dass man dasselbe Spiel spielt und dauernd in Internetforen abhängt, macht noch lange keine "Community" (welch blödes Denglisches Wort), sprich Gemeinschaft aus.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

HanFred am 30.10.2006 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 30.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe in offenen Beta-Tests keine Gefahr. Ist zwar vllt. ein blöder Vergleich aber das qualitativ sehr, sehr hochwertige Company of Heroes kam sogar komplett ohne Kopierschutz daher und führte dennoch 14 Tage die gängigen Verkaufscharts an. Qualität wird immer ihre Käufer finden und genauso wird es immer Leutz geben die sich Spiele illegal verschaffen (einfach wg. dem Kick oder weil grad Engpaß in der Börse)

Marktechnisch ist der Risikofaktor gegenüber Kopierern bedeutend höher, eine so schluderig zusammengeschusterte Gesamtsuppe zu verticken und trotzdem auf eine geschlossene (wiederkaufende) Fangemeinde zu hoffen.
Aber Marktwirtschaft ist komischerweise in dieser kapitalorientierten Gesellschaft eine aussterbende Wissenschaft.


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2006)

Fanator-II-701 am 30.10.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe in offenen Beta-Tests keine Gefahr. Ist zwar vllt. ein blöder Vergleich aber das qualitativ sehr, sehr hochwertige Company of Heroes kam sogar komplett ohne Kopierschutz daher und führte dennoch 14 Tage die gängigen Verkaufscharts an. Qualität wird immer ihre Käufer finden und genauso wird es immer Leutz geben die sich Spiele illegal verschaffen (einfach wg. dem Kick oder weil grad Engpaß in der Börse)


da magst du auch recht haben. ein gefahr sehe ich allerdings in erster linie in lange hinausgezögerten releases. wenn ein game einen monat vor dem erscheinen im netz zu haben ist (z.b. bei Fable war das der fall), dann ziehen sich das sicherlich sehr viele ungeduldige leute. wenn's erst beim release im netz auftaucht oder sogar danach, dann geht's ja meistens schneller, in den laden zu gehen.
laut studien ist der finanzielle aspekt ja eher hinter dem geduldsfaktor anzusiedeln.



> Marktechnisch ist der Risikofaktor gegenüber Kopierern bedeutend höher, eine so schluderig zusammengeschusterte Gesamtsuppe zu verticken und trotzdem auf eine geschlossene (wiederkaufende) Fangemeinde zu hoffen.
> Aber Marktwirtschaft ist komischerweise in dieser kapitalorientierten Gesellschaft eine aussterbende Wissenschaft.


klar, wenn ich ein verbuggtes spiel von einem publisher kaufe, dann werde ich beim nächsten spiel von diesem publisher vorsichtiger an die sache herangehen. einfachste psychologie, die wird scheinbar oft vergessen.


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

*Vom König zum Knecht*

Warum wollt ihr euch denn alle von einer Spielfirma knechten lassen?

*Nix kapier"

*Kopfschüttel*

Klopft denen lieber auf die Finger, damit ihr ein ordentliches Spiel für euer gutes Geld bekommt!


http://www.zeit.de/2006/39/Do-it-yourself

Vom König zum Knecht
Mehrarbeit ganz ohne Streik: Wie Unternehmen ihre Kunden für sich einspannen - als Boten, Handwerker oder Erfinder Von Markus Rohwetter

Im Café nebenan kostet der Cappuccino 2,20 Euro, und die Bedienung bringt ihn mir an den Tisch. Bei Starbucks ist er 40 Cent teurer, und den Zucker muss ich selber holen, bevor ich mir meinen Cappuccino selber serviere. 

Ich bin ein Kellner. Aber ich bekomme kein Trinkgeld. 

..............................

P.S.

Und welcher Nerd erklärt mir jetzt endlich, was ein "richtig konfiguriertes System" ist, von dem ihr andauernd schwafelt?

Das kann niemand - denn das gibt es nicht, das ist nur eine Ausrede, wenn uns mal wieder ein Murksspiel angedreht wird.

Aber, ich kann euch sagen, was ein "richtig konfiguriertes Spiel" ist: eines, das funktioniert und Spass macht!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Fanator-II-701 am 30.10.2006 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine damit die Leute die jede News verfolgen, sich mit den Entwicklern austauschen, eigene Anregungen umzusetzen in der Lage und sich auch anderweitig einzubringen gewillt sind.
Diese Menschen sind für das "Leben" eines Spieles notwendig, weil, wie im wirklichen Leben auch, die Spieleentwickler und Publisher von den Käufern abhängig sind und nicht anders herum. 

Angebot <---> Nachfrage

K.A. was manche für ein richtig oder falsch konfiguriertes Sys halten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vom König zum Knecht*



			
				arcelia am 30.10.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wollt ihr euch denn alle von einer Spielfirma knechten lassen?
> 
> *Nix kapier"
> 
> ...



Ist zwar schwer umzurechnen, aber mein Cappu zu hause kostet mich ca. 13 Ct. inkl. MWSt, Wasser und Elektr. sowie Abnutzung der Maschine

UND

ich kann beim Schlürfen zoggn!


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

> Ich meine damit die Leute die jede News verfolgen, sich mit den Entwicklern austauschen, eigene Anregungen umzusetzen in der Lage und sich auch anderweitig einzubringen gewillt sind.
> Diese Menschen sind für das "Leben" eines Spieles notwendig, weil, wie im wirklichen Leben auch, die Spieleentwickler und Publisher von den Käufern abhängig sind und nicht anders herum.
> 
> Angebot <---> Nachfrage



.

Verstehe.

Das sind aber die Leute, die man als "Nerds" , oder  "Geeks" bezeichnet - und ich glaube nicht, dass die für das "Leben" eines Spiels wichtig sind - sie halten sich nur dafür.

Kennst du den Ausdruck  "Get a Life" ?

Das kann ich solchen Leuten nur raten, die in so einer "Fantasy-Welt" leben.

Schade nur, wenn Spielhersteller auf solche Leute hören sollten und kein Geld für Marktforschung unter all ihren anderen Kunden ausgeben - und das ist die Überzahl, die ein funktionierendes Produkt haben wollen, das Spass macht.

Dann kommt solcher Murks wie Gothic 3 heraus - wenn man es billig macht und auf ein paar Hanseln in Internetforen achtgibt und kein Geld dafür ausgibt, die Mehrzahl der "normalen" Kunden zu befragen.


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich meine damit die Leute die jede News verfolgen, sich mit den Entwicklern austauschen, eigene Anregungen umzusetzen in der Lage und sich auch anderweitig einzubringen gewillt sind.
> > Diese Menschen sind für das "Leben" eines Spieles notwendig, weil, wie im wirklichen Leben auch, die Spieleentwickler und Publisher von den Käufern abhängig sind und nicht anders herum.
> >
> > Angebot <---> Nachfrage
> ...




Was hast du gegen Leute die sich einbringen und ein Spiel verbessern wollen?  Und solche Killerphrasen wie "Get a Life" und Anti-Gamer Äußerungen sind in einem PCGames Forum evtl fehl am Platze.

Und wenn dann bitte auch vernüftige Kritik und nicht allgemeines Rumgebashe. 

Und grade diese Nerds oder Geeks auf die du so schimpfst zeichen sich für zahlreiche Neuerungen und Verbesserung in Spielen aus. Denn die Community ( ein legitimer Begriff btw.  ) entwickelt heute immer mit. Siehe Online Rollenspiele etc... 
Und was bitte ist schlecht daran wenn man im Sinne der Community entwickelt?  Bei Gothic 3 wäre ein offener Betatest angebracht gewesen. Denn die ganzen Geeks und Nerds hätten die meisten Fehler sicher gefunden.   

Btw. Eigentlich würde ich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich ein Nerd bin, aber wo du so schön darauf schimpfst erkläre ich mich hiermit selbst zu einem. Solche Aussagen nerven einfach nur und haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

> Btw. Eigentlich würde ich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich ein Nerd bin, aber wo du so schön darauf schimpfst erkläre ich mich hiermit selbst zu einem. Solche Aussagen nerven einfach nur und haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch nicht viel zu tun.



Das hättest du mir nicht sagen brauchen, das habe ich gleich gesehen.

Ich schimpfe nicht auf euch "Nerds" - ihr interessiert mich nur nicht und im normalen Leben habe ich mir euch auch nichts zu tun - ihr seid einfach zu langweilig - und meistens auch zu schüchtern, um mit einer Frau zu reden.

Was mich stört ist, dass ihr "Nerds" für euch in Anspruch nehmt, ein Vorbild für alle "Gamer" zu sein - und das seid ihr nicht.

"Gamer" sind viel vielschichtiger als Leute, die ihren Tag ausschließlich vor dem PC und in Internetforen zubringen.

Schade nur, wenn Spielhersteller euch "Nerds" zum Maß der Dinge nehmen: du siehst ja selbst was dabei rauskommt: Gothic 3.


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Btw. Eigentlich würde ich nicht von mir behaupten, dass ich ein Nerd bin, aber wo du so schön darauf schimpfst erkläre ich mich hiermit selbst zu einem. Solche Aussagen nerven einfach nur und haben mit dem eigentlichen Thema auch nicht viel zu tun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 du bist also eifersüchtig? 
 

Btw. Ich danke dir dass du Rückschlüsse auf mein Privatleben ziehst. Und merke auch, dass du keine Ahnung hast, aber ich in einer hübschen Welt voller Vorurteile lebst. Ist auch einfacher als selbst die Augen auf zu machen.


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

> Btw. Ich danke dir dass du Rückschlüsse auf mein Privatleben ziehst. Und merke auch, dass du keine Ahnung davon hast, aber ich in einer hübschen Welt voller Vorurteile lebst. Ist auch einfacher als selbst die Augen auf zu machen.



Dein Privatleben interessiert mich überhaupt nicht - da kannst du sicher sein.

Zurück zum Thema:

Meiner Meinung nach stellen Spielhersteller keine Marktforschung unter *all * ihren Käuferschichten an, sondern informieren sich billig in Internetforen und Fanseiten.

Leider gibt es dort zu viele "Geeks" und "Nerds", die das Bild der überwiegenden Anzahl der Spielekäufer verfälschen.

Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass eine Firma so einen Murks wie Gothic 3 auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > Btw. Ich danke dir dass du Rückschlüsse auf mein Privatleben ziehst. Und merke auch, dass du keine Ahnung davon hast, aber ich in einer hübschen Welt voller Vorurteile lebst. Ist auch einfacher als selbst die Augen auf zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Geeks und Nerds sind auch alle völlig zufrieden mit dem Spiel.

Verstehe gar nicht wieso du dich jetzt daran fest klammerst, dass genau die Leute schuld sind. Und anderen Dingen weichst du auch aus. Naja ist ja auch einfacher, nicht wahr?


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> arcelia am 30.10.2006 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich habe nur keine große Lust, mit mich "Nerds" auseinander zusetzen.

Aber, um deine Frage trotzdem zu beantworten: Ja, ihr seid daran schuld.

Warum?

Wenn man eure Nerd-Sachen so liest, bekommt man den Eindruck, dass euch bei einem Spiel diese Sachen *nicht *wichtig sind: Spass, Kreativität, Einfallsreichtum und vor allem FUNKTIONALITÄT.

Denn was muss man denken: euch ist nur eines wichtig: technischer Firlefanz.

Und genau das ist Gothic 3: ein nicht funktionierendes Technikmonster, das den Spielspass erdrückt.

Und ja, ich finde es schade, wenn sich Spielhersteller euch "Nerds" zum Vorbild nehmen und uns andere "Gamer" vernachlässigen - denn wir sind in der Überzahl.

Wir haben nur nicht die Zeit, unseren ganzen Tag am PC zu verbringen und das Internet vollzumüllen.

Und ja, ich finde es schade, dass man nur "Nerds" in Spieleforen vorfindet.

Und mal ehrlich: ihr "Nerds" habt doch gewaltig einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Loosa (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben nur nicht die Zeit, unseren ganzen Tag am PC zu verbringen und das Internet vollzumüllen.
> 
> Und ja, ich finde es schade, dass man nur "Nerds" in Spieleforen vorfindet.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: ihr "Nerds" habt doch gewaltig einen an der Waffel.


Was soll eigentlich dieses dauernde "ihr Nerds"?
Ich glaube Du hast keine wirkliche Ahnung was "Nerds" eigentlich sind. Das klischeehafte pickelige Bleichgesicht dürfte selbst in einem Zockerforum wie diesem sehr in der Minderzahl sein. Oder willst Du einfach nur möglichst platt den Leuten hier vor den Kopf stoßen? 

Naja, der Thread dürfte jedenfalls noch lustig werden. Spätestens wenn die ganzen anderen Nerds von der Arbeit kommen


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

arcelia am 30.10.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na mit dem Post wirst du dir grad viele Freunde gemacht haben.  Und noch weniger Ahnung bewiesen. Selten so einen Stuss gelesen. Aber ich glaube nicht dass dir da noch zu helfen ist.  
Und mich oder andere Personen als Nerd zu bezeichen obwohl du nicht mal den kleinsten Peil von mir hast außer die Posts die ich grade verfasst hab, wo ich mich als Kontra zu deiner Postion selbst als Nerd darstelle, ist absolut lächerlich. Deine Theorien dass alle so genannten "Nerds" einen an der Waffel haben zeugt auch von sehr viel Einsicht. 
Ich denke in Zukunft sollten sich alle Entwickler am besten an dich wenden, denn du bist ja die Referenz eines idealen Spielers.  

Dein Blickfeld ist so eingeschränkt, dass muss einen einfach ankotzen. 
Bitte folge deinen eigenen Tipps und hör auf das Internet mit deinem Schwachsinn zuzumüllen.

Mehr auf Anfrage 

( btw. Sry an alle anderen für den Sprachgebrauch, aber soviel Schwachsinn kann ich einfach nicht ertragen ).


----------



## lowrey (30. Oktober 2006)

Warum wird hier auf langsame, überfüllte, mit Werbung zugemüllte Server verwiesen und nicht auf den schnellen Gothic3.de?


----------



## Farragut (30. Oktober 2006)

also nun kommen wir mal wieder auf den boden der tatsachen zurück. sinnlose betitelungen von nerds und geeks sind an allem schuld bringt doch niemanden weiter. und ich würd mich zwar nichts als nerd oder geek bezeichnen, verbringe aber uach den großteil meines ages vor dem rechner, auch arbeitsbedingt. und ich zocke auch gerne und begeistere mich auch an technikspielereien, aber dennoch finde ich G3 aboslut verhunzt und mangelhaft was die qualität und leistung angeht. aber diene absoluten aussagen, treffen genauso wenig zu, wie als wenn ich sagen würde, G3 hat niemals einen Beta-test gesehen...das ist genauso unwahr...aber wie man beim militär schon sagt, kein plan überlebt den feindkontakt.....würde ich behaupten, das eine millionen user einen besseren beta-test abgeben, als ihn sich jede firma leisten kann.

@ arcelia: seit 2 Tagen im Forum, erst 11 Posts und schon alle zum Feind gemacht, sauber


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

Farragut am 30.10.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> @ arcelia: seit 2 Tagen im Forum, erst 11 Posts und schon alle zum Feind gemacht, sauber



Argh, es ist nur ein Troll-Account und ich bin drauf reingefallen. 
Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## arcelia (30. Oktober 2006)

*Nerdfaktor*

Nun, ich glaube, ich habe einfach nur einen Nerv getroffen, wenn ich sage, dass "Nerds" und "Geeks" bei weitem nicht repräsentativ für uns Spieler sind und dass es langsam Zeit wird, dass es wieder gute Spiele für Leute gibt, die nicht völlig durchgeknallt sind.
(Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann jetzt gerne beleidigt sein).

Ihr müllt nur jeden Tag das Internet voll und verzerrt so total das Bild, das Spielehersteller von ihrer Kundschaft haben.
(Warum "Nerds" nichts besseres zu tun haben möchte ich gar nicht wissen, ist bestimmt traurig.)

Rauskommt dann sowas wie Gothic 3.

Als das Internet noch nicht so weit verbreitet war und es noch nicht so viel "Geek-Müll"  überall gab, waren die Spiele auch noch spassiger und einfallsreicher - denn da haben die Spielhersteller auch mal eine richtige Marktforschung gemacht und sich nicht nur oberflächlich in Internet-Foren bilig informiert.

LIEBE SPIELHERSTELLER: HÖRT NICHT AUF DIE NERDS: HÖRT AUF UNS, EURE KUNDEN !!!

P.S.

Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass mir ein Nerd erklärt, was eine "richtige Systemkonfiguration" ist. Hier ist der Nerdfaktor ja immens hoch, einer müsste das doch wissen - besonders die, die dauernd davon reden.


----------



## Danny999 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

man kann nur raten warum arcelia so bekloppt ist 

könnte daran liegen das er/sie/es paranoid ist, in der schule nie richtig vermöbelt wurde oder das arcelia nicht von seinen/ihren eltern geliebt wird


aber bitte sowas was wie dich will hier keiner!!!!!


----------



## DaDeUs (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				arcelia am 30.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich glaube, ich habe einfach nur einen Nerv getroffen, wenn ich sage, dass "Nerds" und "Geeks" bei weitem nicht repräsentativ für uns Spieler sind und dass es langsam Zeit wird, dass es wieder gute Spiele für Leute gibt, die nicht völlig durchgeknallt sind.
> (Wer sich angesprochen fühlt kann jetzt gerne beleidigt sein).
> 
> Ihr müllt nur jeden Tag das Internet voll und verzerrt so total das Bild, das Spielehersteller von ihrer Kundschaft haben.
> ...



Keks? 
 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)

Ich erkläre dich hiermit zum ForenTroll des Monats... schade, dass der Monat morgen schon endet....  ein kurzer Augenblick des Ruhmes.


----------



## Cokol (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Keks?
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)
> ...




Im von Dir geposteten Wikipedia-Eintrag steht, dass 

"Trolle selbst sehen sich dagegen oft als Warner, die auf gekonnt subtile bis provokante Art auf gesellschaftliche Missstände hinweisen und Internet-Foren vor dem Überhandnehmen eines bestimmten Meinungs-Einheitsbreis bewahren wollen."


Da Frl. arcelia aber weder subtil, noch provokant, sondern einfach nur dümmliches Zeugs brabbelt, ist sie eindeutig kein Troll.

q.e.d.

daher 0/10 Punkte für arcelia


----------



## DaDeUs (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				Cokol am 30.10.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HrHr 

Da steht ja : " Trolle *selbst* sehen sich oft als Warner... etc."


Und ich denke genau dieses trifft zu. Er/Sie/Whatever will uns auf die angeblichen Missstände in der Spieleindustrie hinweisen. Die entwickeln ja nach den Angaben von arcelia nur noch für Nerds und solche Gamer/innen wie arcelia bleiben außen vor.

sowie: 

"Ihr Ziel ist es, Diskussionen um ihrer selbst willen auszulösen oder zu betreiben, ohne wirklich am Thema interessiert zu sein, wütende Antworten zu provozieren, Menschen mit anderer Meinung zu diskreditieren oder eine Diskussion zu sabotieren, indem eine unangenehme Atmosphäre geschaffen wird."

Was auch zutrifft. Und Er/Sie/Whatever sogar erreicht hat.


Da ist der Trollfaktor schon was höher... wegen schlechter Umsetzung vergebe ich jedoch auch nur 3/10 Punkte. Das mit der Provokation ( aufgrund der Anhäufung von totalem Schwachsinn ) hat zumindest bei mit geklappt, ich bereue es ja schon.


----------



## Atropa (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				arcelia am 30.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich glaube, ich habe einfach nur einen Nerv getroffen


Ja, total getroffen....



> wenn ich sage, dass "Nerds" und "Geeks" bei weitem nicht repräsentativ für uns Spieler sind


Sprich doch bitte für dich, und nicht für "uns". Das ist immer das beste, wenn sich gewisse Trolle berufen fühlen, und meinen zu wissen was für die anderen besser ist und dann ihre Meinung als "unsere" Meinung verkaufen.

Zum Rest schreibe ich nichts, weil es nichts gibt worauf man eingehen müsste, da eh nur bla bla.


----------



## sega1 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es bei den Kommentaren zu Gothic 3 immer nur um den streit um dieses spiel geht. Eventuell wäre es ja mal hilfreich wenn die Leute bei denen das spiel funktioniert den Leuten bei denen es nicht läuft, mit ein paar Tips helfen... 

Mir hat z.B. ein tipp aus dem WOG Forum geholfen, wo mann eine .ini Datei umschreiben musste und dafür etwa 20 % mehr Performance bekam. Streiten kann mann sich ja trotzdem um das spiel, aber Hilfe für die bei denen es nicht läuft wäre auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vom König zum Knecht*



			
				arcelia am 30.10.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.zeit.de/2006/39/Do-it-yourself



Leeeuuuuutttteeeee, allmählich weis jeder Hans und Franz das Gothic 3 ziemliche Probleme hat, aber was ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehe, ist warum ihr lieber rumjault als zu versuchen das Problem anzugehen.

Jaaa, die Entwickler sind die bösen ihr seit keine Betatester. Stimmt, da ist es besser rumzujaulen und zu schreiben wie scheisse PB ist und wie blöd G3 ist und wie arm ihr doch seit und so weiter. * DAS IST RICHITG KONSTRUKTIV* Respekt, ihr habt viel gelernt.

Wir wissen alle das PB es besser hätte machen können. Ihr werdet aber auch in 2 Wochen hier noch rumheulen und PB die schuld geben.

Habt ihr schon mal überlegt das ihr eigentlich nur spielen wollt und das so schnell wie möglich? Und selbst wenn PB sich mit den Patches beeilt wird es noch gut 2 Wochen dauern bis G3 auf euren System akzeptabel läuft, also könntet ihr doch wirklich mal versuchen das Problem mit diesem verbuggten Spiel selber in den Griff zu kriegen damit ihr schneller spielen könnt. Vielleicht klappts ja wenn ihr mal einen Speicherriegel raus nimmt oder mal defragmentiert oder etwas anstelle von dauernd nur rzumzujaulen ie pöse doch die ganze Welt ist.

Tut mir leid, aber so ein verhalten kotzt mich einfach an. Bei mir läuft G3 Problemlos und ich habe nicht mal ein IMBA konfiguriertes System. Fast alles ist auf den XP Standardeinstellungen.

Und dann so aussagen wie "ich bin kein Betatester das soll PB machen" (Sinngemäß). LEUTE? Ihr ward so blöd und habt euch das Spiel gekauft. PB hat murks gebaut aber rumzuheulen hilft euch jetzt auch nicht weiter. Wenn ihr schnellstmöglich spielen wollt dann versucht euch doch selbst zu helfen.

Ich versteh es nicht wie man lieber rumjaulen kann als versuchen ein Problem zu bewältigen, will mir nicht in den Kopf.

Ach ja, zu dem gelinkten Artikel oben, man muß nicht alles kritiklos lesen was in Zeitschriften (oder online) steht. Der Artikel hat 1-3 gute Punkte aber der Rest ist doch ehrlich nur Krimskrams um den Artikel länger zu machen und die These des Autors zu unterstützen. Außerdem drückt er, wie die meißten Artikel, nur eine Sichtweise aus und setzt sich mit der Thematik aus einem Blickwinkel auseinander.

So, das wars von mir, flamed weiter usw


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

Loosa am 30.10.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der Thread dürfte jedenfalls noch lustig werden. Spätestens wenn die ganzen anderen Nerds von der Arbeit kommen



ROFL      

Err, sry 4 spam   

/offtopic Loosa zockst Du noch WOW???


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				arcelia am 30.10.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass mir ein Nerd erklärt, was eine "richtige Systemkonfiguration" ist. Hier ist der Nerdfaktor ja immens hoch, einer müsste das doch wissen - besonders die, die dauernd davon reden.



/Schlafmodusan

Ein richtig konfiguriertes System, als nicht Nerd (ROFL) würde ich mal sagen daß es ein sauberes System ist wo gewisse Einstellungen, die von der Standard Windows XP Einstellung abweichen, vorgenommen sind.

Beispiele:

-Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher auf das 2,5 fache oder so vom Speicher festlegen.
-Registry entmüllen
-Laufwerke defragmentieren
-Unter umständen so ein Speichertool im Resident Memory haben (das Speicher wieder freimacht)
-Unter den Grafikkarteneinstellungen je nach Systemleistung gewisse Änderungen vornehmen
- aktuellste Mobo Treiber
- aktuellste Graka Treiber
- aktuellste DirectX Version
- SP2 installiert
- alle Patches nach SP2 installiert

Und so weiter und so fort....

Ach ja, ich trete auch offiziel dem Club der Nerds bei wenn mich das als anders als Du definiert


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				sega1 am 31.10.2006 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das es bei den Kommentaren zu Gothic 3 immer nur um den streit um dieses spiel geht. Eventuell wäre es ja mal hilfreich wenn die Leute bei denen das spiel funktioniert den Leuten bei denen es nicht läuft, mit ein paar Tips helfen...
> 
> Mir hat z.B. ein tipp aus dem WOG Forum geholfen, wo mann eine .ini Datei umschreiben musste und dafür etwa 20 % mehr Performance bekam. Streiten kann mann sich ja trotzdem um das spiel, aber Hilfe für die bei denen es nicht läuft wäre auch nicht schlecht!



Das ist ganz genau was ich meine, danke Dir.

Zu mir, ich habe ein schnelles System, habe also gar nichts optimiert und es läuft auf anhieb Problemlos. Trotzt 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher hatte ich noch keine Abstürze oder Bugs, auch nicht nach 6 Stunden dauerzocken.

Habe die neuesten NVIDIA Treiber drauf.

Sry das ich nicht besser helfen kann. Ach ja, habe am Donnerstag so ca. eine Stunde mit ner 6600 GT gespielt, auch ohne Abstürze, also liegt es wohl nicht an der High End Graka.


----------



## Lenny2700 (31. Oktober 2006)

Meine Nerven sind am Ende!!

1. Seit dem Update habe ich eine Verdopplung des Speicherbugs hinnehmen müssen.

2. Die Ladezeiten haben sich fast verdoppelt.

3. Die Perfomance ist auch eingebrochen.

4.DER HÖHEPUNKT!!!  Jetzt erkennt das Game nicht mehr die DVD das ist doch jetzt der Witz oder!

Was soll ich tun? Die DVD zerstören und mich damit abfinden? Oder hat jemand bei dem es ruckelfrei läuft und ohne Abstürze einen Tipp?

P.S: Ich bin kein Anfänger! IT - Consultant ist mein Job, habe auch den MCSE und andere Scheine in der Tasche, Windows Tricks sind mir auch bekannt. Mein System ist auch so clean wie ein OP Tisch.

Mein System: Core 2 Duo E 6700, Sapphire x1900xtx 512 Ram, 2 GB Kingston Hyper X Ram.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

Lenny2700 am 31.10.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Nerven sind am Ende!!
> 
> 1. Seit dem Update habe ich eine Verdopplung des Speicherbugs hinnehmen müssen.
> 
> ...



Aua!

Als Tip, es gibt schon einen NoCDCrack afür. Ob es legal ist oder nicht ist mir wurscht wenn Du das ori Spiel hasst und es Dir hilft.

Ich habe mir die ini des Spieles noch nciht angeschaut, aber dort soll sich viel Einstellen lassen.

Hasst Du schon mal versucht das Spiel zu deinstallieren, die Savegames zu sichern und zu löschen, neu zu installieren, Patch drauf und neues Spiel anfangen? Hab irgendwo gelesen daß es so besser funzen soll.

Viel Glück, hab bald Angst den Patch raufzuspielen^^


----------



## Hunnenkoenig (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				DaDeUs am 30.10.2006 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hunnenkoenig am 29.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehörst auch zu denen die sagen, wer keine Bugs und Abstürze hat, der hat auch das Spiel nicht. Ich hab Gothic gleich am ersten Tag gekauft und es lief ohne Probleme. Clipping Fehler?  NADA !!! Speicherung gelöscht? NADA !!! Quest die sich nicht lösen lassen? NADA !!! Absstürze im Minutentakt? NADA!!! Und wer zur Hölle ist Guru??? Das Spiel konnteste selbst in der Verkaufsfassung ohne zu speichern mehrere Stunden spielen.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*

@All mit Probs

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152534

Dort sind viele Oprimierungen angegeben. Vielleicht hilft es euch.

Beispiel:

Öffne die Datei debug.ini. Stelle hier PlayerMemory.Enabled=false auf true.

Kommentar: Hier bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher was es bedeutet. Ich weiß nur, dass das Spiel viel weniger abstürzt und es keine Nachteile gibt.


----------



## Lenny2700 (31. Oktober 2006)

Vordack am 31.10.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Lenny2700 am 31.10.2006 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi!

mit dem crack erkennt er die aktuellen speicherstände nicht mehr. Also habe ich es zum dritten mal neu installiert. Jetzt läst es sich auch wieder von der dvd starten. Das kann es aber nicht sein oder??? habe echt keine Lust das Game jeden 2. tag zu installieren.


----------



## DaDeUs (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				Hunnenkoenig am 31.10.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Du gehörst auch zu denen die sagen, wer keine Bugs und Abstürze hat, der hat auch das Spiel nicht. Ich hab Gothic gleich am ersten Tag gekauft und es lief ohne Probleme. Clipping Fehler?  NADA !!! Speicherung gelöscht? NADA !!! Quest die sich nicht lösen lassen? NADA !!! Absstürze im Minutentakt? NADA!!! Und wer zur Hölle ist Guru??? Das Spiel konnteste selbst in der Verkaufsfassung ohne zu speichern mehrere Stunden spielen.



Ja, zu denen gehöre ich. 

Wenn du ein Gothic 3 besitzt, welches absolut keinen bug hat schon. 

Wenn es bei dir läuft sei doch froh, damit gehörst du aber leider nur einem Teil der Käufer an, bei dem anderen Teil läuft es viel schlechter. Und die haben alles Recht sich zu beschweren, da es auch nicht an ihnen ( wie hier teilwesie behauptet ), sondern am Spiel liegt.  

Btw. lies dir doch mal die von den Entwicklern veröffentlichen Buglisten durch.... dann erkennst selbst du, wie "Bugfrei" gothic 3 seien kann.

Trotz alledem spiele ich es und habe auch viel Spaß dabei. Aber ohne Bugs würde es mir bedeutend besser gefallen.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				DaDeUs am 31.10.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es bei dir läuft sei doch froh, damit gehörst du aber leider nur einem Teil der Käufer an, bei dem anderen Teil läuft es viel schlechter. Und die haben alles Recht sich zu beschweren, da es auch nicht an ihnen ( wie hier teilwesie behauptet ), sondern am Spiel liegt.



Gut, da hast Du Recht. aber dann sollen sie bitte, nachdem das Problem mit Gothic jetzt schon über 2 Wochen bekannt ist, sich bitte im Jowood Forum beschweren wo es von den Entwicklern eher gelesen wird, und nicht hier alle relativ wichtigen Threads kaum auffindbar zu machen da sie zu faul sind ins Jowood Forum zu gehen, gerade mal 5 Minuten Zeit haben und hier einfach rumjaulen wollen.

Das bringt nämlich überhaupt nichts bzw. viel weniger als im JW Forum.

Ach ja, bevor rumgejault wird würde es auch helfen sich vorher durch WOG Forum zu schlängeln ob ein anderer das Prob schon hatte.

Ich hab wie gesagt spaßeshalber mal reingeschaut und habe den Tuning Thread gefunden wo der Typ echt ne tolle Leistungsverbesserung hatte nachdem er etwas getweakt hatte.

So, hoffentlich ist Arbeit bald zu Ende, die nervt mich heute zu Tode^^


----------



## DaDeUs (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				Vordack am 31.10.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> DaDeUs am 31.10.2006 12:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, das World of Gothic Forum, Sowie das Jowood Forum sei allen geplagten Gothic 3 fans zu empfehlen. Dort findet man teils Hilfe oder auch gute Ansätze. 

Einfaches Gejammer bringt auch im Jowood Forum wenig   Die Jungz soll man lieber an dem nächsten Patch werkeln lassen, der hoffentlich den Speicherbug endlich entfernt.


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das war wohl nix.*



			
				DaDeUs am 31.10.2006 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [Klar, das World of Gothic Forum, Sowie das Jowood Forum sei allen geplagten Gothic 3 fans zu empfehlen. Dort findet man teils Hilfe oder auch gute Ansätze.
> 
> Einfaches Gejammer bringt auch im Jowood Forum wenig   Die Jungz soll man lieber an dem nächsten Patch werkeln lassen, der hoffentlich den Speicherbug endlich entfernt.




Hehe ja, für alle die vom Speicherbug geplagt sind gibt es natürlich ncihts wichitgeres.


----------



## DarthTobi (31. Oktober 2006)

Runord am 28.10.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 28.10.2006 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir läufts auch einwandfrei....
Mach mich jetzt vielleicht unbeliebt, ist aber so!!! 
   

Rechner siehe Sig.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				DaDeUs am 31.10.2006 06:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Cokol am 30.10.2006 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Whatever" muß genausowenig Troll sein, wie alle anderen hier "Nerds".
Vielleicht nur ein von G3 gefrusteter Gelegenheitsspieler, wer weiß das schon.
Wenn jemand beleidigend wird, kann man diesen ja einfach ignorieren. Was ich dann auch getan habe. 

Gestern 8 Stunden am Stück G3 gespielt, ohne Abstürze oder andere Probleme. Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, daß G3 so eine Art tagesformabhängige Stabilität aufweist.   
Das wirft bei mir 2 Fragen auf:
1.)
Ist G3 ein menschliches, durch uns mißverstandenes Wesen? 
2.)
Gibt es noch mehr da draußen, als wir uns vorstellen können?


----------



## TheMadman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

Ihr seid doch noch vergleichsweise gut dran, wenigstens könnt ihr spielen... Das einzige, was auf meinem Rechner von Gothic3 zu sehen war, war das Intro. Dank AntiVir Autoupdate kam ich nicht mehr ins Spiel zurück. Danach ist mein Mainboard durchgeschmort, aber das ist ne andere Story. Jedenfalls dauert es jetzt noch ziemlich genau einen Monat bis zum Weihnachtsgeld, bis ich vernünftig aufrüsten kann. Und nun frage ich mich: mal abgesehen von den Abstürzen, wie gut ist das Spiel? Ist es noch Gothic, wie es sein muss? Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf das Spiel und hoffe, wenns losgeht, mit Bugs verschont zu bleiben. 
Und euch wünsch ich wenigstens ein paar nette Stunden mit Gothic3. Stay cool


----------



## Vordack (2. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

Also mal abgesehen von dem irren Hardwarehunger und den vielen Bugs bei den vielen Leuten kann ich nur sagen dass mich das Spielprinzip wieder total reizt. Der einzige wirkliche Unterscheid zu den Vorgängern den ich fühle ist dass ich mir in dieser Welt verlorener vorkomme da sie so viel größer ist. Ob dies ein Nachteil ist hängt je von dem Betrachtungswinkel ab  Ich jedenfalls genieße es wirklich frei zu sein zu tun was ich will. Ich schätze mal nachdem man Xardas besucht hat oder so kommt die Mainstory mehr in Schwung. Von der sehe ich nämlich in Moment echt nicht viel. Dafür gibt es aber ansonsten seeeehr viel zu sehen und zu erleben.

G1 find ich bis jetzt immer noch am besten von den 3, aber wohl wegen der nostalgischen Erinnerung^^


----------



## TheRealNeo (2. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

Ja das Game ist wieder der Hammer der Vorteil ist
das man sich nun bei jeder Gruppe anschliessen kann 
und nicht wie bei den Vorgängern ins Alte Lager und alle anderen
hassen dich. Kannst also alles Ausprobieren bevor man sich 
entscheiden kann. Also freu dich schon mal drauf


----------



## Zer0-X (2. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				Vordack am 02.11.2006 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> G1 find ich bis jetzt immer noch am besten von den 3, aber wohl wegen der nostalgischen Erinnerung^^



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Atmosphärisch meiner Meinung nach immer noch das Dichteste Rollenspiel.

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob mit dem neuen Patch zu G3 auch das Problem behoben wird, dass manche Tiere unheimlich schnell unheimlich oft den Helden treffen. Das stört mich nämlich am meisten.

Greetz, Zer0


----------



## Zer0-X (2. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*

Nochmal ne Frage:

Ich hab mir den Patch jetzt auch gezogen, lässt sich aber nicht installieren. Jedesmal wenn ich die versuch, den zu installieren, kommt die Fehlermeldung:

_Setup has experienced an error.

Please do the following:

        - Close any running programs
        - Empty your temporary folder
        - Check your Internet connection (Internet based setups)

Then try to run the Setup again

Error code: -6002_

Hat noch jemand das Problem oder braucht man für die Installation Internetzugang? Hab nämlich kein Internet an meinem Gamer-PC.

Brauch dringend Hilfe.

Thanks.

Greetz, Zer0


----------



## flight231 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Nerdfaktor*



			
				Zer0-X am 02.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal ne Frage:
> 
> Ich hab mir den Patch jetzt auch gezogen, lässt sich aber nicht installieren. Jedesmal wenn ich die versuch, den zu installieren, kommt die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ...



Den Fehler hatte ich auch erst.
Die Lösungsvorschläge funzten auch alle nicht.
Anscheinend ist der Patch auf einigen Mirrors nicht ganz okay.
Musste ihn mir nochmal ziehen (über einen vom Autoupdater vorgeschlagenen Mirror). Mit dem ging es dann problemlos...


----------



## Platin-Ice-Red (2. November 2006)

*Problemkinder*

Also bei mir ist es so das ich nur einmal zuanfang ein Save Problem hatte aber das wars auch und ich verstehe die leute nicht die alles kritisieren und immer die höchste Graphic einstellung haben wollen, das ist so US Amerikanisch und Russisch da könnt ich kotze


----------



## Struggy (3. November 2006)

Arminius89 am 28.10.2006 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ionenweaper am 28.10.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also bei mir hat auch erst der Patch von der offiziellen Gothic Seite weitergeholfen www.gothic3.de 

Mit diversen anderen "Versionen" der 1.08 kam immer dieser -6002 Fehler.


----------



## Zer0-X (3. November 2006)

*Echt dringend - !!! HILFE !!!*



			
				flight231 am 02.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Fehler hatte ich auch erst.
> Die Lösungsvorschläge funzten auch alle nicht.
> Anscheinend ist der Patch auf einigen Mirrors nicht ganz okay.
> Musste ihn mir nochmal ziehen (über einen vom Autoupdater vorgeschlagenen Mirror). Mit dem ging es dann problemlos...



Danke für die Hilfe, hat auch funktioniert. 

Allerdings ist nach der Installation des Patches 1.08 noch ein Problem bei mir aufgetreten, was davor nicht da war:

Im Spiel kommt es ab und zu mal vor, dass plötzlich der ganze Screen weiß flimmert. Wenn ich mich dann in ne andere Richtung dreh, ist es wieder ganz normal.

Das dämpft den Spielspaß riesig.

Hat sonst noch jemand das Prob mit dem neuen patch?

Greetz, Zer0


----------



## Spacco (3. November 2006)

*O mann...*

Bei mir ging es vor dem Patch alles ganz gut mit dem Saven, aber jetzt stürtz es mit dem Momory Bug bei jedem 5 oder sechsten Saven ab. Ist echt schade.

Ich kann net mal das Spiel neu installieren und mit ersten Patch spielen, da die neuen Savesgames mit dem 2 patch sind und so net mit dem ersten zu öffnen.

such a shit


----------



## The-Crack (3. November 2006)

Ich weis ja net genau, was der 2. patch verbessern wollte, denn es ist noch schlimmer geworden: 3/2 lange Ladezeiten, doppelt soviele Abstürze, 5x Grafikfehler, noch dummere KI!

Anscheinend ein peinliches Plazebo, um die Fans ruhig zu stellen und die Armbrust benutzbar zu machen (kann ich net beurteilen, da ich nie eine benutzt hab)!

Echt ärgerlich!!!
Wenn ich für G4 nochmal sowas hör ist das für mich gestorben!!!


----------



## Gareas (3. November 2006)

*AW: Echt dringend - !!! HILFE !!!*



			
				Zer0-X am 03.11.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> flight231 am 02.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Najo (4. November 2006)

*AW: Echt dringend - !!! HILFE !!!*



			
				Gareas am 03.11.2006 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zer0-X am 03.11.2006 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zer0-X (4. November 2006)

*AW: Echt dringend - !!! HILFE !!!*



			
				Najo am 04.11.2006 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> heyho! das flimmern sollt verschwinden, wenn Ihr den Überblendeffekt aktiviert..



Wo kann ich das denn einstellen? Im Optionsmenu steht nix von Überbleneffekt.

Danke schon mal für ne schnelle Antwort.

Wobei die Betonung auf  "SCHNELL" liegt.
Irgendjemand wird ja wohl wissen, wie man das einstellt.

Greetz, Zer0


----------



## Gareas (4. November 2006)

*AW: Echt dringend - !!! HILFE !!!*



			
				Zer0-X am 04.11.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Najo am 04.11.2006 01:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit dem "Überblendeffekt" ist wohl das Post-Processing gemeint, denke ich mal. Allerdings sollte man damit vorsichtig sein wenn der eigene rechner (so wie meiner) nich mehr ganz auf der höhe der Zeit ist, die Einstellung kostet nämlich ganz schön performance.


----------



## GoOblivion (4. November 2006)

SYSTEM am 28.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Finde den Patch (1.0 gelungen!

ENDLICH habe ich keine Grafikfehler mehr, nur die ueberraschenden Abstuerze, bzw. "eingefrorener" Bildschirm ab und an stoeren noch.

Die vielen Moeglichkeiten sind einfach toll - leider verzettel ich mich immer
wieder in der Landschaft - LOL!


Alienware S4:
P4 3,2GHz, 2GBCorsair PC3200 RAM, Geforce 6800 Ultra
SB Audigy 2ZS


----------



## concipere (5. November 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > *VORSICHT*
> > Nach der Installation des Patches können Rüstungs-Boni doppelt gewertet werden. Um das zu Verhindern, sollten Sie im Spiel zunächst alle Gegenstände und Rüstungsteile ablegen, dann abspeichern, das Spiel verlassen und den Patch aufspielen. Danach starten Sie das Spiel in der neuen Version und nehmen die Rüstungsgegenstände wieder auf.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das Problem, dass ich in unterschiedlichen Regionen der Gothic3-Welt spontan Grafikfehler bekomme. Besonders in der Wüste.
Ein Feld 1024 x 768 flackert weis. Je nach Blickwinkel der Spielerfigur kommt und geht der Effekt.   
Hab die Auflösung und alle Optionen schon verändert. Dabei ist mit aufgefallen, dass bei 1280 x 1024 nur links oben die 1024x768 flackern. Der Rest ist o.k.
Treiber von ATI sind neu. Der Patch 1.08 will sich nicht installieren lassen.
Trotz der freundlichen Hilfe betreffes des Fehlers 6002.

Kann jemand helfen? Danke und Gruss...


----------



## GoOblivion (5. November 2006)

concipere am 05.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 28.10.2006 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stegy (6. November 2006)

Lordghost am 28.10.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll -.- hab Patch gesaugt, doppelklick:
> Setup has experienced an error.
> 
> Please do the following:
> ...


diesen fehler hatte ich auch. ich habe den patch nochmal neu von nem anderen mirror geleaden - dann gings. einer der in dem artikel verlinkten mirrors scheint ne fehlerhafte datei zu haben oderso.


----------



## concipere (12. November 2006)

GoOblivion am 05.11.2006 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> concipere am 05.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

